# Rate your Chinese chain saw?



## Huskybill (Sep 18, 2021)

lets start a post on Chinese saws?


----------



## SimonHS (Sep 18, 2021)

They are good beater or loaner saws. Low quality plastics - low quality everything really. But easy to take apart and parts are easily available. And if you damage, lose or get one stolen it's no big deal.

I've bought four over the last year. 52cc, 58cc and, allegedly, 62cc. Three were used ones in good condition for less than £20 / $28 each and one was brand new, missing oil and fuel caps, for £27 / $38.

It does pain me to support Chinese industry though.


----------



## KarlD (Sep 18, 2021)

Non-existent


----------



## joe25DA (Sep 18, 2021)

Allergic to.


----------



## Franny K (Sep 18, 2021)

I have few made in China chainsaws all Makita branded 3 battery electric and one 3601frdb. I think there are plenty of reviews of these things without typing out new stuff. I seem able to get parts point and click.

Bill you have on multiple occasions put threads to made in China chainsaws with pictures and places to purchase. How many have you actually bought? Same question for the rolls of chain.


----------



## Sprinter (Sep 18, 2021)

MS250 seems okay.


----------



## old CB (Sep 18, 2021)

My rating is ZERO. I wouldn't accept one of these even as a gift.


----------



## frank_ (Sep 18, 2021)

heh, mine were gifts, a 4645 and 2 x 9999,s
they dont get used much tho
if i had a stihl it would probably have been stolen by now


----------



## Gord404 (Sep 18, 2021)

Hell, most of their parts are bad enough, why would I buy one made of them? They have the technology but if they keep selling low quality why bother using it. Guess my answer is no wouldn't buy one or support the people who make them.... Old School thinking.


----------



## awful knawful (Sep 18, 2021)

John cutter top handle has been flawless. Probably 20 tanks through it. I'm quite impressed, even though it tried to kill me.


----------



## Jason Pitcher (Sep 18, 2021)

Love my g388. Want the g466.


----------



## Bubster (Sep 18, 2021)

I have been watching these saws for the last few years on Ebay and have often wondered about them.A 62 cc saw for $129 is tempting.Just out of curiosity though,how much better is a Holzforma clone saw versus a $129 Coocheer or some similiar off brand .I doubt I ever buy either,because that $129 would buy me enough fuel mix and a couple chains to run my good saws for a year.


----------



## Huskybill (Sep 18, 2021)

Franny K said:


> I have few made in China chainsaws all Makita branded 3 battery electric and one 3601frdb. I think there are plenty of reviews of these things without typing out new stuff. I seem able to get parts point and click.
> 
> Bill you have on multiple occasions put threads to made in China chainsaws with pictures and places to purchase. How many have you actually bought? Same question for the rolls of chain.


Franny/ Guys, I’d like to invest into one more saw, I’m on the fence which one to get wether it’s chinese or older Swedish/American made. I’m looking for ideas.


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Sep 19, 2021)

G660 has been good, G372xp has been good, Remington Zenoah clone with a 46 to 58cc big bore is pretty solid. For what they cost, i can't complain.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nex (Sep 19, 2021)

Have two chinesium saws, a 440 knockoff and a 200t. The 440 quickly became the main felling/bucking saw and the 200t is the new main tool for pruning the orchard. 

Bought them as kits and had a lot of fun putting them together. Wouldn't recommend buying them in kit form if you're not familiar with small engines though since there's no manual or instructions, so the box of screws and parts can be a little daunting to sort out if you don't know what you're doing. 

Anyhoo - both saws work great and tbh can't tell them apart from the Stihl counterparts.


----------



## Canyon Angler (Sep 19, 2021)

I have a largely Chinese clone of a 660 with a lot of the important parts (crank, piston, rings, brake parts, clutch, etc.) replaced by the builder with OEM (or equivalent non-Chinese) parts. Runs like a raped ape. For as little as I use a 660, it works great for me, knock wood, for about 1/3 of the price of OEM.

I bought a kit to assemble a 361 clone (also have an original Stihl 361), but haven't gotten around to putting it together yet.




awful knawful said:


> John cutter top handle has been flawless. Probably 20 tanks through it. I'm quite impressed, even though it tried to kill me.


Does that saw have a chain brake, or just the "handguard" thingie?


----------



## Stihl99 (Sep 19, 2021)

What a topic to even think about let alone consider buying a china saw. 
Folks knowing they are buying ripped off and cloned saws are the ones that would sell out friends and family.


----------



## GoBigRed (Sep 19, 2021)

Huskybill said:


> Franny/ Guys, I’d like to invest into one more saw, I’m on the fence which one to get wether it’s chinese or older Swedish/American made. I’m looking for ideas.


In my opinion, you can’t go wrong with an old yellow saw. I’m kinda fond of the Mac 10 series saws from 54cc up to 70cc. Lots of parts, power, and solid construction.


----------



## awful knawful (Sep 19, 2021)

Canyon Angler said:


> I have a largely Chinese clone of a 660 with a lot of the important parts (crank, piston, rings, brake parts, clutch, etc.) replaced by the builder with OEM (or equivalent non-Chinese) parts. Runs like a raped ape. For as little as I use a 660, it works great for me, knock wood, for about 1/3 of the price of OEM.
> 
> I bought a kit to assemble a 361 clone (also have an original Stihl 361), but haven't gotten around to putting it together yet.
> 
> ...


Chain brake


----------



## awful knawful (Sep 19, 2021)

Stihl99 said:


> What a topic to even think about let alone consider buying a china saw.
> Folks knowing they are buying ripped off and cloned saws are the ones that would sell out friends and family.


You're so pure and great. Go preach somewhere else.


----------



## joe25DA (Sep 19, 2021)

If it’s open for opinion, you might not like them all.


----------



## frank_ (Sep 19, 2021)

heh, this is a thread/poll that has little to do with chainsaws 
predictably


----------



## awful knawful (Sep 19, 2021)

A name brand top handle is $600+ here. My joncutter was less than 1/3 of that.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Sep 19, 2021)

Clone 372xp's are right on par with the quality control out of the Vikings, and much better than the ones you find at Lowe's. The ability to modify the new/clean saw is a real attraction and makes them very appealing. I highly doubt that I would take the top end off my OEMs saws to tinker with.
I rate them very high for the mechanical type of person. 
As always its best to rummage through your local scrapyards first and possibly find an original to bring back to life first.


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter (Sep 19, 2021)

I almost thought I might be able to come play in your sandpit Bill, recently got another 066 as part of a horse trading type deal, externally it is mostly Farmertec, but sadly internally it is still Stihl- so no dice.
The one important piece of the 066 puzzle it has that is NOT Stihl, but soon will be is the carb. The Chinese carb looks new- is as light as a feather, one of the top cover screws was in place- but not holding by more than half a thread maybe, the L bend at the bottom that press fits into the vacuum hose protruded that far it fouled the bottom of the air box trying to remove the carb (dammed if I know how the last owner got it in there! Possibly the same way I got it out- large lever and a prayer nothing got damaged), diaphragm is like tissue paper and the metering lever is that soft it can be bent via telepathic messaging! 
On the plus side- as far as I can determine, the rest is not too bad, but it is things like mufflers, covers (except cylinder top cover- that is original), front handle, oil pump and clutch- so not real critical stuff and some of it is mix and match (Farmertec oil pump, Stihl worm gear- Farmertec clutch pack and Stihl drum.) 
One day I will own one maybe and be able to pass a more honest opinion, but most of my dislike for the things stems from other owners showing up wanting them fixed because the local Stihl or Husqvarna shops won't touch them.


----------



## Canyon Angler (Sep 20, 2021)

Stihl99 said:


> Folks knowing they are buying ripped off and cloned saws are the ones that would sell out friends and family.


I guess instead we could sell out the country to ComChi via "The Big Guy" who gets 10% and then sell paintings...

(I agree in principle, but in the grand scheme of things, buying a cloned saw is a drop in the ocean. Personally, I'm a bit more concerned about gigantic companies like AppleIntelMicrosoft offshoring the manufacture of things like microprocessor chips and phones to the Chinese intelligence services...*what could possibly go wrong* with THAT arrangement???)


----------



## Stihl99 (Sep 20, 2021)

awful knawful said:


> You're so pure and great. Go preach somewhere else.


Pure and great enough to go out of my way and spend more money to assure anything even remotely possible I purchase is not made in china, can you say that yank?
How pure are you china lover, what steps and effort do you or anyone else reading this take to not buy china crap?


----------



## Stihl99 (Sep 20, 2021)

Canyon Angler said:


> I guess instead we could sell out the country to ComChi via "The Big Guy" who gets 10% and then sell paintings...
> 
> (I agree in principle, but in the grand scheme of things, buying a cloned saw is a drop in the ocean. Personally, I'm a bit more concerned about gigantic companies like AppleIntelMicrosoft offshoring the manufacture of things like microprocessor chips and phones to the Chinese intelligence services...*what could possibly go wrong* with THAT arrangement???)


Microsoft and apple are totally different playing fields of Stihl, Husky, Echo, etc. but yes I hate them with a passion as well just like all cloned manufacturing companies of china holz what ever the frig they are


----------



## awful knawful (Sep 20, 2021)

Stihl99 said:


> Pure and great enough to go out of my way and spend more money to assure anything even remotely possible I purchase is not made in china, can you say that yank?
> How pure are you china lover, what steps and effort do you or anyone else reading this take to not buy china crap?


I bet nothing you buy is made in china?


----------



## greenwood1 (Nov 26, 2021)

Nex said:


> Have two chinesium saws, a 440 knockoff and a 200t. The 440 quickly became the main felling/bucking saw and the 200t is the new main tool for pruning the orchard.
> 
> Bought them as kits and had a lot of fun putting them together. Wouldn't recommend buying them in kit form if you're not familiar with small engines though since there's no manual or instructions, so the box of screws and parts can be a little daunting to sort out if you don't know what you're doing.
> 
> Anyhoo - both saws work great and tbh can't tell them apart from the Stihl counterparts.


I have a Farmertec 440 kit and a Stihl 440 OEM I bought new in 2007...big difference in quality, durability and performance in my opinion but to each their own.


----------



## greenwood1 (Nov 26, 2021)

SimonHS said:


> They are good beater or loaner saws. Low quality plastics - low quality everything really. But easy to take apart and parts are easily available. And if you damage, lose or get one stolen it's no big deal.
> 
> I've bought four over the last year. 52cc, 58cc and, allegedly, 62cc. Three were used ones in good condition for less than £20 / $28 each and one was brand new, missing oil and fuel caps, for £27 / $38.
> 
> It does pain me to support Chinese industry though.


Agree 100%.


----------



## greenwood1 (Nov 26, 2021)

awful knawful said:


> John cutter top handle has been flawless. Probably 20 tanks through it. I'm quite impressed, even though it tried to kill me.
> View attachment 930166
> View attachment 930170


Hope you healed up good. Top handles are tricky and I use my Stihl 192c. little guy on the ground..it has the rear handle. Be safe and Happy Holidays.


----------



## greenwood1 (Nov 26, 2021)

Stihl99 said:


> What a topic to even think about let alone consider buying a china saw.
> Folks knowing they are buying ripped off and cloned saws are the ones that would sell out friends and family.


We all have our temptations at times with friends and family . I bought 440 kit for plastics and I busted my handle on OEM StihlMagnum440 I bought new in 2007. Every little piece that was Stihl I used vs Farmertec parts. You can bet no Farmertec hoses etc were used. I even changed the starter pulley, pawls and elastostart handle and rope on the Farmertec starter cover to Stihl OEM. I am not paying Stihl prices for clutch and starter covers and handle and plastic. I replace Farmertec handle to have Stihl throttle, choke, linkage,kill switch, gas vent, AV. No comparison StihlMagnum440 vs Farmertec in quality, durability, performance and resale value. Show up to a crew with a clone and they will think you are a eunuch.  Happy Holidays


----------



## Huskybill (Nov 26, 2021)

I’m on the fence which Chinese saw brand to buy I been collecting macs, Stihl s, Poulans, remingtons and mainly 2 & 3 series huskys.
I installed the German designed farmertec saw chain on my sons 920//570 Jred and husky. So far so good. I do not expect Oregon quality. But it seems to hold up.

I purchased the rainsman 404”/.063 / 100’ rolls for my bigger power heads. I’m moving slow now had a bad fall. Need to start PT soon.


----------



## Pythagorus (Nov 26, 2021)

joe25DA said:


> If it’s open for opinion, you might not like them all.


On the comments about Chinese junk and the 'sell-out my country' (I'm not a Trump supporter by the way...very much the contrary) and 'sell out my workforce' ...would you have seen 'over there' that a very competent Real Property agent was sacked 
just recently, in Australia for saying he preferred Australian made, in buying, to Chinese. 14 or 14 Chinese made a complaint. The sanctimonious hypocrites of 'anti-discrimination' saw him 'on his bike'. You can learn more about the Australian involvement in the World Domination conspiracy along with China here "4 Corners "Degrees of Deception". Recently the Victorian premier tried to sell Vic out to China....Do you know the real history behind the American war of independence (Central Banker revenge) ...of Civil war...of Jekkyl Isrland ...of WW1 and WW1...of world-wide turmoil. USA gives appalling example to these places...Only by changing immensely to being a Nation of thoroughly good example and morality can US overcome the present Chinese threat. 
On the 'stand up for yourself' aspect...Chinese saws and components may be great, or some may think so, knowing no better unlike us older Engineers and Tradesment but I say...forget price..as soon as you see "RPC' on the tool put it down. I know it's hard to find replacements these days but if you just 'buy American made' your people may be inspired to 'tool-up' again.


----------



## MacAttack (Nov 26, 2021)

With globalization the way it is, I would be surprised if there was any chainsaw made today that didn't contain some Chinese components, even if it was just hardware or fasteners. Even a top of the line saw, I would bet once you dug deep enough into it, you'd find components like electronics, etc, from China.
I try to buy domestic, but sometimes it feels like a lost cause. The closest I have to a Chinese saw is an old Made in Taiwan McCulloch that must have been at the end of McCulloch's time in business. It needs fixing and parts but would probably run.


----------



## Bronco (Nov 27, 2021)

I really like my Farmertec top handle-G2500 with 12in bar, Stihl yellow chain..... Liked so much bought a 2nd one. The settings were pretty much spot on, and muff was fine also... First tank, 30:1, and now 10 tanks later running 40:1 Echo FD rated oil... Starts on 1st or 2nd pull (cold) and hot starts right up. Conscious here is they copied the older Zenoah Jap blueprints/reverse engineered pretty well, and that the Japanese zehoah was just that good. I've some issues with a stihl 381 copy, took several adj to get running properly, even after replacing carb with 038 mag one. Just can't get the idle spot on. But does crank, and run fine though.


----------



## capetrees (Nov 27, 2021)

awful knawful said:


> I bet nothing you buy is made in china?


Not on purpose. I do everything I can to NOT buy it if it's from China. Cost a little more? Yup, but I'm not supporting them if possible.


----------



## Huskybill (Nov 27, 2021)

I’m going to collect a few farmertec chainsaws. So far they offer the cloned husky 272, 372, 288. Im thinking when it fails it’s either a parts saw or fix it with husky parts.lol the saws are cheap now.


----------



## Pythagorus (Nov 27, 2021)

Nex said:


> Have two chinesium saws, a 440 knockoff and a 200t. The 440 quickly became the main felling/bucking saw and the 200t is the new main tool for pruning the orchard.
> 
> Bought them as kits and had a lot of fun putting them together. Wouldn't recommend buying them in kit form if you're not familiar with small engines though since there's no manual or instructions, so the box of screws and parts can be a little daunting to sort out if you don't know what you're doing.
> 
> Anyhoo - both saws work great and tbh can't tell them apart from the Stihl counterparts.


Thought to comment that it's likely Chinese chainsaws will work...they have , like Israel, been stealing patents for decades. Whilst I have written elsewhere in support of US and Europe geting back to manufacturing in their own countries that nations using underage, alternatively effectively 'slave' labour ( being paid even less than so many slave-labour rate Americans...) need saleable products to be able to put even bread on their tables whilst the wealthy of other nations accumulate sometimes vast sums, live in often disgusting excess and wastefulness. My second thought on all this is that assembling one's own chain saw likely removes all possibility of warranty or more importantly, insurance, for almost all involved if a claim is put to the test.


----------



## Pythagorus (Nov 27, 2021)

awful knawful said:


> You're so pure and great. Go preach somewhere else.


Is that a message from the Sanhedrin?


----------



## Huskybill (Nov 27, 2021)

I’d like to try different brands of saws. With Husqvarna and Stihl we use we’re like the Maytag man most never break down. Sometimes it’s fun to tinker with them. Don’t get me wrong if I can find a running husky I grab that first if it’s close to the same cost used husky vs new farmertec.


----------



## Pythagorus (Nov 27, 2021)

awful knawful said:


> John cutter top handle has been flawless. Probably 20 tanks through it. I'm quite impressed, even though it tried to kill me.
> View attachment 930166
> View attachment 930170


How did it come to cut the back of your hand?....were you holding timber and cutting it at same time?


Huskybill said:


> Franny/ Guys, I’d like to invest into one more saw, I’m on the fence which one to get wether it’s chinese or older Swedish/American made. I’m looking for ideas.


I think it's sad to see even Japanse organisations giving-over their manufacturing to China....organisations do it to stay competitive in markets where US/UK/European/Australian people are offered various'cheap' Chinese stuff by major retailers and smaller ones following their lead instead of demanding local manufacture...no matter what the price. On the other aspect...I bought my Jonsareds 49SP...beautifully made...when it was new...that's let me think...30 years ago. It's still running well. My older Solo, Echo and McCullochs are all good saws...I wouldn't buy or sell anything which doesn't have a well-working chain brake...like one of my Mc Cullochs and my Atom unless only for use, as mine, with an auger. Readily-claimable warranty is important if you are looking at the economics of purchase. 

Chainsaws can be addictive . I'd accumulated about 20 good chainsaws... am now 'divesting'. I have little problems with saws as I don't flog them and I keep them clean, tuned, the chains sharp and use correct oils. I recently sold off my two 066 magnums...I'm not so terribly impressed by Stihl though I'm keeping for a little longer an 038 which I bought needing a couple of small repairs. I recently sold 5 (twin cylinder) EVL's ....to blokes who were enthusiasts. 

There seems to be a propaganda-proselytiser 'macho' type in USA, no 'OHS' ethics or morals, which scorn chainbrakes and in doing so mislead the inexperienced on safety.... I see others offering videos in which they are working over their heads with saws. Reality is not paranoia....saws are intrinsically extremely dangerous, especially when familiarity increases, not decreases risk. On an outback Queensland station I visited some forty years ago or so (I don't think chain brakes were around then) one of the workers had 'no chain-brake' kickback which sawed him from cranium to nose. No he didn't live.


----------



## Pythagorus (Nov 27, 2021)

MacAttack said:


> With globalization the way it is, I would be surprised if there was any chainsaw made today that didn't contain some Chinese components, even if it was just hardware or fasteners. Even a top of the line saw, I would bet once you dug deep enough into it, you'd find components like electronics, etc, from China.
> I try to buy domestic, but sometimes it feels like a lost cause. The closest I have to a Chinese saw is an old Made in Taiwan McCulloch that must have been at the end of McCulloch's time in business. It needs fixing and parts but would probably run.


Hi...Taiwan is near china but never been 'Chinese' in the sense of 'part of China' ....though Xi would have the world believe otherwise...or be 'nuked'...which he has already threatened to Japan and Australia. Taiwan is an 'epicentre' of solid state design and your 'made in Taiwan' saw may be not too bad a thing. I don't think I'm hypocritial in my next comments when as a young apprentice I bought German tools...Gedor...great tools.. and when Australian made, bought dominantly 'Dufor' over 'Sidchrome'. Sidchrome were not reliable enough for me... I also preferred the duller 'Dufor' finish, similar to Gedor, to the shiny Sidchrome...Today Australia is flooded with medium to low quality Spanish and Chinese tools...and has lost local manufacturing industry. That should not be dismissed lightly, the 'globalisation' concept exists only for one reason...the wish and design of the "New World Order"...which is using 'disimagination' herding us into freedom-fantasising serfdom far more inhuman and inescapable than anything yet seen on earth. Denial of services is the whip...as China is using now, on Australians, preaching 'behave or else' sermons whilst taking over the Pacific. 

I think with a choice one should 'buy-local' when quality is really good but I don't think one should feel 'guilty' buying a Chinese saw, if pressed for money. Being a professonal I will do almost anything to NOT buy Chinese drilling machines and the like...which are hastily made 'throw-aways' rather than 'repairers'. Supply deficiency has become very apparent during the 'Covid' period slow-down in delivery from China, USA, Uk and Europe.I think that should make one think about whether or not their country has lost valuable self-sustenance to the point of endangerment. Confrontingly, Giroux discusses the planned, internalised destruction of USA in "The Violence of Organised Forgetting "...It's worth reading


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Nov 27, 2021)

This is getting a little political?
So I restore old cars ,tools ,chainsaws, and some guns . 
Guns would be the most significant because in America (which is the greatest country in the world) we still reserve the right to go to Wal-Mart and purchase a side arm and long range rifle to protect our freedom. 
Some other citizens of other countries backed themselves into a corner by giving the rights away (including the right to do stupid sh¡t) , most of the great peoples of America will buy the trinkets of the communists to play with, but just Mess with the bull and you'll get the horns thats a fact! 
We change presidents like dirty underwear , if you country sucks thats nobody's fault but yours ,not the Chinese. Maybe you should fight to get a good old American constitution instead of Bitching. 
We don't have much respect for people who blame everybody else for their problems in America.


----------



## Pythagorus (Nov 27, 2021)

Of course...the rest of the world 'just doesn't understand' does it.... Best of luck with that one;....now as for chainsaws...are there any entirely made in USA or it's neighbour Canada?


----------



## Franny K (Nov 27, 2021)

Pythagorus said:


> Hi...Taiwan is near china but never been 'Chinese' in the sense of 'part of China'


I just did Wikipedia and of the indigenous people to that island they now account for 2.38% of the population.

"In 1662, Koxinga, a loyalist of the Ming dynasty who had lost control of mainland China in 1644, defeated the Dutch and established a base of operations on the island. His forces were defeated by the Qing dynasty in 1683, and parts of Taiwan became increasingly integrated into the Qing empire. Following the First Sino-Japanese War in 1895, the Qing ceded the island, along with Penghu, to the Empire of Japan. Taiwan produced rice and sugar to be exported to the Empire of Japan, and also served as a base for the Japanese invasion of Southeast Asia and the Pacific during World War II. Japanese imperial education was implemented in Taiwan and many Taiwanese also fought for Japan during the war.

In 1945, following the end of World War II, the nationalist government of the Republic of China (ROC), led by the Kuomintang (KMT), took control of Taiwan. In 1949, after losing control of mainland China in the Chinese Civil War, the ROC government under the KMT withdrew to Taiwan and Chiang Kai-shek declared martial law. The KMT ruled Taiwan (along with the Islands of Kinmen, Wuqiu and the Matsu on the opposite side of the Taiwan Strait) as a single-party state for forty years, until democratic reforms in the 1980s, which led to the first-ever direct presidential election in 1996. During the post-war period, Taiwan experienced rapid industrialization and economic growth known as the "Taiwan Miracle", and was known as one of the "Four Asian Tigers"."

So User name Pythagorus, What Chinese made stuff do you have in the chainsaw department. I have some Makita Stuff made in China, not sure where and the bars on my top handle Husqvarna saws that come in boxes saying made in Sweden have made in China on the envelope the bar is in. It helps to know if one is discussing manufacturing location, or just clones as they are called.

I am just guessing looking at the dates above Here in the United States this is the era when the king of England would give to governors or individuals of the various states in the colonies blocks of land that we have been using as the start of land title. How did it work in Australia?


----------



## r black (Nov 27, 2021)

Maintenance supervisor said:


> This is getting a little political?
> So I restore old cars ,tools ,chainsaws, and some guns .
> Guns would be the most significant because in America (which is the greatest country in the world) we still reserve the right to go to Wal-Mart and purchase a side arm and long range rifle to protect our freedom.
> Some other citizens of other countries backed themselves into a corner by giving the rights away (including the right to do stupid sh¡t) , most of the great peoples of America will buy the trinkets of the communists to play with, but just Mess with the bull and you'll get the horns thats a fact!
> ...


last time i went to Walmart they had no ammo.... at least that i wanted to buy ..and **** china......


----------



## dboyd351 (Nov 27, 2021)

Anybody know where the Zama Carbs used on Stihl saws are made?


----------



## r black (Nov 27, 2021)

..some of them... are made in that special place i just mentioned


----------



## dboyd351 (Nov 27, 2021)

The Zama factory, owned by Stihl, that supplies their carbs, is in China.


----------



## 9050lx (Nov 27, 2021)

Maintenance supervisor said:


> Clone 372xp's are right on par with the quality control out of the Vikings, and much better than the ones you find at Lowe's. The ability to modify the new/clean saw is a real attraction and makes them very appealing. I highly doubt that I would take the top end off my OEMs saws to tinker with.
> I rate them very high for the mechanical type of person.
> As always its best to rummage through your local scrapyards first and possibly find an original to bring back to life first.


Yeah. My 372 clone has somewhat had the crap run out of it.Has earned an OEM husky or Hyway top end.Fun to assemble with clean parts.


----------



## BrettS (Nov 28, 2021)

9050lx said:


> Yeah. My 372 clone has somewhat had the crap run out of it.Has earned an OEM husky or Hyway top end.Fun to assemble with clean parts.


Looking at maybe fitting a Hyway top end to my 372, if I can find one cheap enough. I cant justify a new OEM top end for it for the little work I do with it.


----------



## BrettS (Nov 28, 2021)

Maintenance supervisor said:


> This is getting a little political?
> So I restore old cars ,tools ,chainsaws, and some guns .
> Guns would be the most significant because in America (which is the greatest country in the world) we still reserve the right to go to Wal-Mart and purchase a side arm and long range rifle to protect our freedom.
> Some other citizens of other countries backed themselves into a corner by giving the rights away (including the right to do stupid sh¡t) , most of the great peoples of America will buy the trinkets of the communists to play with, but just Mess with the bull and you'll get the horns thats a fact!
> ...


New Zealander's were lining up to sell their g uns to the govt (which was funny because it was taxpayers money the govt was using).


----------



## Jtheo (Nov 28, 2021)

Stihl99 said:


> Pure and great enough to go out of my way and spend more money to assure anything even remotely possible I purchase is not made in china, can you say that yank?
> How pure are you china lover, what steps and effort do you or anyone else reading this take to not buy china crap?


I have done without because I will not buy Chinese products. If I am looking for something and I see from china, it goes right back on the shelf.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Nov 28, 2021)

So , people who do not own clone saws are rating them ? Or is the title of this thread like a steamer to attract the sh¡t flies? 
Rename this threadt"The butt hurt whiners purse swinging thread" and it nails the content!


----------



## wdoc (Nov 28, 2021)

My first and only Chinese manufactured saw is a Farmertec copy of the MS200t.
I owned an 020t for years but sold it recently when someone made me an offer that I couldn't refuse...and that I hadn't really used the saw in several years.
It figures that a month after I sold it, situation changed and I need the saw again so I bought a Farmertec G111 on advice from a buddy who has been using one a couple years in business duty and said it wasn't too bad.
I put my spare 12" Stihl bar and chain on the Farmertec and it has run without incident thru 20 tanks of fuel. Idle has to be higher than the 020 to be stable but chain is stopped so it's all good.
My 020t was low use condition and ran like the 35cc saw that it is, lots of power in a small saw. This 200t copy cuts about as well as my 020 did, so far as I've been able to determine. 
Only time will tell about reliability.


----------



## Jeekinz (Nov 28, 2021)

Bronco said:


> I really like my Farmertec top handle-G2500 with 12in bar, Stihl yellow chain..... Liked so much bought a 2nd one. The settings were pretty much spot on, and muff was fine also... First tank, 30:1, and now 10 tanks later running 40:1 Echo FD rated oil... Starts on 1st or 2nd pull (cold) and hot starts right up. Conscious here is they copied the older Zenoah Jap blueprints/reverse engineered pretty well, and that the Japanese zehoah was just that good. I've some issues with a stihl 381 copy, took several adj to get running properly, even after replacing carb with 038 mag one. Just can't get the idle spot on. But does crank, and run fine though.



Thats the saw I just bought. I think its one manufacturer, multiple rebrands. Search 25cc chainsaw. I posted in another China thread, I live in eastern Europe and the only saws available are 2 or maybe 3 China models, all different names and colors. I do have an Echo and Craftsman but it takes 3 weeks to get parts from the US. 
The 25cc saw has been great except the oil line was clogged (still trying to figure that out) and I had to tweak the chain guides for a tighter fit. Super light, runs good.


----------



## Bubba scooter (Nov 28, 2021)

I'm Not a fan of the Chinese, but not gonna talk about politics and trade here. Gonna talk about saws. I've run Stihl saws for over 50 years and am a big fan of them over Huskys. Being retired now I have time to repair and rebuild saws and am getting much better at it. I've done lots of "Homeowner" saws of the clamshell design, but never a "Pro" saw with a vertically split case. I ordered one of those China junk saw kits (660 clone) with no expectations just to learn how to put one together and work on them. Spent all of $171 dollars on it plus shipping. They claim it's the third generation of that model, LOL. Well guess what, I was stunned. The materials, fit and finish were very good, the saw runs very strong and has been reliable so far. I've only run a dozen tanks of fuel through it but have actually been impressed so far. This saw runs as well as my buddies Stihl 660, and will actually out pull it while ripping. He thinks its junk because a screw vibrated loose on it! I believe he might be a bit embarrassed. Using it to learn on has been worth the money. I still don't care for China and what they do to us and the test of the planet, but my mind keeps going going back to when the JAPANESE made crap, and there was no way you wanted their junk, until the paradigm shift and their junk became better made than our AMERICAN products ( what brand vehicle do you drive now?) Summing it up, I don't like the Chinese, but I like this saw. The end.


----------



## dboyd351 (Nov 28, 2021)

The 25cc saw has been great except the oil line was clogged (still trying to figure that out) and I had to tweak the chain guides for a tighter fit. Super light, runs good.

Don't know why your oil line was clogged but if you substitute 3:1 mixture of diesel (or kerosene) to bar oil it just might unclog itself.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Nov 28, 2021)

Most of the time there's no reason for me to buy Chinese saws, I just go to the flea market and pick up a used OEM saw for less than the China saw would cost. If I look closely I can find one that needs little or no work...


----------



## MMG (Nov 28, 2021)

If the big manufactures had not moved their plants to china (and given away patents to the CCP), there would not be chinese clones of the most popular huskys and sthils. It is a dirty shame that it has come to this. With the clone market, Husky and Sthil will be out of business in the next few years and then we will be at the mercy of china. When they decide to conform with the UN, and stop making gas saws (and parts), we will all be using cross cut saws to fire our wood stoves. I cringe every time I see "made in china" on stuff I buy, I know where its going and its not a good place. Unfortunately, Options are limited. Just look under the hood of any late model car and you will often see that the motor is mostly made in china just as one example. It Sucks!


----------



## spkay31 (Nov 29, 2021)

I am running a Holzfforma G366 (Stihl MS361 clone) and I am very happy with it, running a 24" bar and full chisel chain. Definitely a bit heavier than the Stihl but still reasonable for a 60cc saw. I run AV-gas 100 octane at 50:1 and the saw runs very strong. My opinion on China vs German/US/Sweden is really that the mfg'ers are as much to blame as the globalists who moved mfg'ing to China. The manufacturers already have their own parts made in China and charge a large premium for "real OEM" parts and push their newer models vs maintenance of perfectly good older saws. I would love to buy a Stihl in excellent condition but never see any of the pro saws change hands that haven't been put through the mill, so to speak.


----------



## dboyd351 (Nov 29, 2021)

I wonder how many people here have been to china? 
Might have a different perspective if you had seen it firsthand.


----------



## J D (Nov 29, 2021)

spkay31 said:


> I run AV-gas 100 octane at 50:1 and the saw runs very strong.


AV gas still contains lead so not ideal for running in equipment when you'll be breathing in the fumes


----------



## J D (Nov 29, 2021)

spkay31 said:


> I run AV-gas 100 octane at 50:1 and the saw runs very strong.


AV gas still contains lead so not ideal for running in equipment when you'll be breathing in the fumes


----------



## spkay31 (Nov 29, 2021)

J D said:


> AV gas still contains lead so not ideal for running in equipment when you'll be breathing in the fumes


Not worried about lead in AV gas. Only running saw a few hours a week for about 5 or 6 weeks a year. I'd rather have the lead than the ethanol any day.


----------



## Jeekinz (Nov 29, 2021)

dboyd351 said:


> The 25cc saw has been great except the oil line was clogged (still trying to figure that out) and I had to tweak the chain guides for a tighter fit. Super light, runs good.
> 
> Don't know why your oil line was clogged but if you substitute 3:1 mixture of diesel (or kerosene) to bar oil it just might unclog itself.



Thanks, I wound up disassembling the whole pump system, blew out a clog between the tank and pump. Have no idea how it got clogged, brand new saw.


----------



## Brufab (Nov 29, 2021)

Was it the size of a grain of rice?


----------



## Marcus James (Nov 29, 2021)

Bubba scooter said:


> I'm Not a fan of the Chinese, but not gonna talk about politics and trade here. Gonna talk about saws. I've run Stihl saws for over 50 years and am a big fan of them over Huskys. Being retired now I have time to repair and rebuild saws and am getting much better at it. I've done lots of "Homeowner" saws of the clamshell design, but never a "Pro" saw with a vertically split case. I ordered one of those China junk saw kits (660 clone) with no expectations just to learn how to put one together and work on them. Spent all of $171 dollars on it plus shipping. They claim it's the third generation of that model, LOL. Well guess what, I was stunned. The materials, fit and finish were very good, the saw runs very strong and has been reliable so far. I've only run a dozen tanks of fuel through it but have actually been impressed so far. This saw runs as well as my buddies Stihl 660, and will actually out pull it while ripping. He thinks its junk because a screw vibrated loose on it! I believe he might be a bit embarrassed. Using it to learn on has been worth the money. I still don't care for China and what they do to us and the test of the planet, but my mind keeps going going back to when the JAPANESE made crap, and there was no way you wanted their junk, until the paradigm shift and their junk became better made than our AMERICAN products ( what brand vehicle do you drive now?) Summing it up, I don't like the Chinese, but I like this saw. The end.


How much was the shipping?


----------



## skinnee440 (Dec 2, 2021)

So in the spirit of this thread, I was looking for a 60cc range saw. Cheap. Tired of buying name brand and sinking a bunch of money into it, done enough those projects, got enough on the shelf. Wanted a "turn key" cheap saw. Found this little saw. DeReal, 62cc. First thing, took cylinder off (carb, intake, exhaust) flywheel and clutch just to make me feel better that it was assembled correct. Broke a finger off the clutch as there was Loc Tite on it and didn't know (ordered a new one for dirt cheap, already on). Flywheel nut same! Now the keyway in the flywheel, not exactly machined tight, or maybe that's how they adjust the timing?! I just put on the advance side of key way Lol! I'll get my light out and check at some point, not really sure stopper, and it runs good. Checked seals, lines, everything over. Removed base gasket, installed, checked that all ports lined up, put cylinder and intake on. Muffler mod was just remove the baffle. Fuel and third pull it fired! Got 3 tanks ran thru so far. That's roughly 3 Rick's, face cord, WTF you prefer to call if, I call it 3 loads heat on my wagon behind the tratter! Lol! I did take the .325" chain and bar off (after it desperately found a rock, oops). Put 7 tooth rim sprocket for 3/8", used the spare 16" bar for my Jonny 2150, 3/8 chisel, cuts pretty well for a cheap saw. And delivered to my door, $115 flea Bay surprise. Biggest problem so far, cracked recoil housing, limb about 30' up, 2" diameter came down, why you have your head on a swivel when felling!! I seen happen above, just ran, saws cheap, injuries aren't. Packaged very well, 2 boxes that hold the saw from their factory, and an Amazon box, even though I bought from flea Bay..... Lol


----------



## dboyd351 (Dec 2, 2021)

Thanks for your review. 
Love the tag line on your avatar. too!


----------



## serdie (Dec 2, 2021)

dboyd351 said:


> Thanks for your review.
> Love the tag line on your avatar. too!


Just got my Holzfforma G288 unpacked only took 2 weeks 6days to get here. Not to bad birthday gift to me!! Only problem was a bent bucking spike tang which a straightened with vise grips. I put a 1/2 tank of 40-1 fuel in it and it ran 4th pull!! Re-tuned carb a bit and installed a 32” Tsamura bar and 3/8” full chipper chain. I’ll get back to you after I’ve put a couple tanks of gas through it.


----------



## Voltman3 (Dec 3, 2021)

Huskybill said:


> lets start a post on Chinese saws?


I got an 066 kit about 3yrs ago. Put it together as a project. It was fun and started right up, would die after about 2-3 mins. Had a problem with throttle assembly. Never put it in wood tho. I'll have to drag it out and check it out again. I'd say it was worth it overall...
But l love my Huskys to do the cutting with!


----------



## skinnee440 (Dec 3, 2021)

Thanks on the review! Just wanted to do it and give anyone looking at these saws a good idea what they are getting into. Not at all bragging or saying their the best, just an honest review.
Interested in how the G288 is when you run it. Am interested. Thinking about the G372 65cc Holzfforma as a next purchase to try. I'm liking the 60cc saws lately, got enough 70+cc to do me.


----------



## motorhead99999 (Dec 3, 2021)

I built one of the Ms 660 parts saws kits and have done nothing but milling with it and blocked up a huge oak with it. Probably 35 tanks through it and no problems


----------



## macstrange (Dec 4, 2021)

Stihl99 said:


> What a topic to even think about let alone consider buying a china saw.
> Folks knowing they are buying ripped off and cloned saws are the ones that would sell out friends and family.


If you haven't noticed, everything is made in China.


----------



## Bronco (Dec 5, 2021)

dboyd351 said:


> The 25cc saw has been great except the oil line was clogged (still trying to figure that out) and I had to tweak the chain guides for a tighter fit. Super light, runs good.
> 
> Don't know why your oil line was clogged but if you substitute 3:1 mixture of diesel (or kerosene) to bar oil it just might unclog itself.


I'll try to remember this fix, thanks.


----------



## BerkshirePaws (Dec 5, 2021)

macstrange said:


> If you haven't noticed, everything is made in China.


Thanks to people looking at nothing but price and idiot corporations that’s care about nothing but the next quarters profits so are willing to give away the store for a short term boost in bottom line. Also, “everything” isn’t made in China. There is still a lot of quality products made outside of China and if of good VALUE. Add to that the hypocrisy of saddling US/ EU/ Commonwealth countries with endless environmental and labor laws (which in many cases I can agree with) but turn around and send your money to companies that are under no such restrictions. 
I was contemplating getting a rip-off saw for using in a cs mill but after contemplating this thread I’ll look for a used saw in need of repair instead.


----------



## skinnee440 (Dec 5, 2021)

The high dollar all mighty types gotta weigh in, you don't have to look at this. Skip over if all you have is negativeness in commenting. Just trying to be informative.


----------



## jellyroll (Dec 5, 2021)

skinnee440 said:


> So in the spirit of this thread, I was looking for a 60cc range saw. Cheap. Tired of buying name brand and sinking a bunch of money into it, done enough those projects, got enough on the shelf. Wanted a "turn key" cheap saw. Found this little saw. DeReal, 62cc. First thing, took cylinder off (carb, intake, exhaust) flywheel and clutch just to make me feel better that it was assembled correct. Broke a finger off the clutch as there was Loc Tite on it and didn't know (ordered a new one for dirt cheap, already on). Flywheel nut same! Now the keyway in the flywheel, not exactly machined tight, or maybe that's how they adjust the timing?! I just put on the advance side of key way Lol! I'll get my light out and check at some point, not really sure stopper, and it runs good. Checked seals, lines, everything over. Removed base gasket, installed, checked that all ports lined up, put cylinder and intake on. Muffler mod was just remove the baffle. Fuel and third pull it fired! Got 3 tanks ran thru so far. That's roughly 3 Rick's, face cord, WTF you prefer to call if, I call it 3 loads heat on my wagon behind the tratter! Lol! I did take the .325" chain and bar off (after it desperately found a rock, oops). Put 7 tooth rim sprocket for 3/8", used the spare 16" bar for my Jonny 2150, 3/8 chisel, cuts pretty well for a cheap saw. And delivered to my door, $115 flea Bay surprise. Biggest problem so far, cracked recoil housing, limb about 30' up, 2" diameter came down, why you have your head on a swivel when felling!! I seen happen above, just ran, saws cheap, injuries aren't. Packaged very well, 2 boxes that hold the saw from their factory, and an Amazon box, even though I bought from flea Bay..... Lol


That is the Dereal deal!


----------



## Burning man (Dec 6, 2021)

BerkshirePaws said:


> Thanks to people looking at nothing but price and idiot corporations that’s care about nothing but the next quarters profits so are willing to give away the store for a short term boost in bottom line. Also, “everything” isn’t made in China. There is still a lot of quality products made outside of China and if of good VALUE. Add to that the hypocrisy of saddling US/ EU/ Commonwealth countries with endless environmental and labor laws (which in many cases I can agree with) but turn around and send your money to companies that are under no such restrictions.
> I was contemplating getting a rip-off saw for using in a cs mill but after contemplating this thread I’ll look for a used saw in need of repair instead.



I would consider doing that if so many people didn't think their clapped out 460 or 660 was worth 400 dollars. It would be Great to see someone try to and start new USA made *** company but I think we know what would happen.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Dec 6, 2021)

Burning man said:


> I would consider doing that if so many people didn't think their clapped out 460 or 660 was worth 400 dollars. It would be Great to see someone try to and start new USA made *** company but I think we know what would happen.


Ironically SAW was edited in your post?
I think someone should start a automobile chip factory first! Haha.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Dec 6, 2021)

skinnee440 said:


> Thanks on the review! Just wanted to do it and give anyone looking at these saws a good idea what they are getting into. Not at all bragging or saying their the best, just an honest review.
> Interested in how the G288 is when you run it. Am interested. Thinking about the G372 65cc Holzfforma as a next purchase to try. I'm liking the 60cc saws lately, got enough 70+cc to do me.


I got the g372 65cc saw in September, it ran well out of the box and I made the normal adaptations, oem carb,decomp, and o-ring under the pto crank spacer.
It's just as big as the G372XP without the hightop air filter cover though? Might be better off with a MS360 clone.


----------



## J D (Dec 6, 2021)

I wonder if a "Farmertec" sticky is in order... Reasoning & motivation aside it's clear plenty of members are buying them so maybe a thread to address things like each models weak points, typical mods/improvements, common issues & things that should be checked/remedied "out of the box".
If it didn't devolve into monkeys throwing feacies it would probably help a lot of people


----------



## datman (Dec 7, 2021)

I've owned a couple of chinese saws when I couldn't afford anything else. One in the 65cc range and a small 25cc for the garden. The large saw i used to cut firewood up to 24 inch. Ironically the engine was pretty reliable, no screamer but would chug along faithfully. The problem with it was everything around the motor broke. Oil gear, handle, starter, clutch cover, muffler and a few other things. all of this stuff can be sourced cheaply on ebay, but there is the down time. The point could be argued I bought the saw for a hundred bucks and I could buy 10 spares before I reached the price of my 460 Rancher at the time which was $1200 in Australia. The other thing about chinese saws is that the chinese are the only ones manufacturing spares for our old saws. I bought a clutch side cover for my Poulan 2900, thats a saw thats coming up to 30 years old. And if Huskie or stihl did offer parts for older saws the price would be crazy. The saw i bought was sold under the brand Giantz which is rebadged generic chinese saw.


----------



## Huskybill (Dec 7, 2021)

Farmertec prices are climbing as we speak.
I’m think $300 isn’t bad for the g288, the dereal is another one. Rumors has it the farmertec crank and rod bearings go bad in a short time in a real world loggin. Maybe run oil rich fixes that. So a oem used husky crank fixes that.

The market is turning into a Chinese chain saw war, the used stihl, Husqvarna, echo, makita saws running or not are priced as high or higher as new Chinese saws. What does one do?

What’s the best homeowner saw? Weekend cutter?


----------



## jellyroll (Dec 7, 2021)

Huskybill said:


> Farmertec prices are climbing as we speak.
> I’m think $300 isn’t bad for the g288, the dereal is another one. Rumors has it the farmertec crank and rod bearings go bad in a short time in a real world loggin. Maybe run oil rich fixes that. So a oem used husky crank fixes that.
> 
> The market is turning into a Chinese chain saw war, the used stihl, Husqvarna, echo, makita saws running or not are priced as high or higher as new Chinese saws. What does one do?
> ...


The Zenoah clones sold at Lowes are really good saws they are labeled under the Craftsman S145, S160,S185
Removable transfer covers and respond well to mods.


----------



## Franny K (Dec 8, 2021)

jellyroll said:


> The Zenoah clones sold at Lowes are really good saws they are labeled under the Craftsman S145, S160,S185
> Removable transfer covers and respond well to mods.


Do they ask you if you want to purchase the extended warranty at checkout?


----------



## jellyroll (Dec 8, 2021)

Franny K said:


> Do they ask you if you want to purchase the extended warranty at checkout?


Personally i have not bought one myself to know that.


----------



## Franny K (Dec 8, 2021)

There has been a pretty in depth thread on the 42cc one on here. It is not clear what the scope of this thread is intended to be. Stuff branded Craftsman or Makita and made in China or copies of stuff from an era the major players wonn't sell any longer, likely due at least in part to regulations in some manner.


----------



## K-techcowboy (Dec 9, 2021)

My 62cc dereal pro has performed flawlessly for 3 months now and I'm in the wood every day making money.


----------



## jellyroll (Dec 9, 2021)

K-techcowboy said:


> My 62cc dereal pro has performed flawlessly for 3 months now and I'm in the wood every day making money.


It is DeReal deal!


----------



## serdie (Dec 9, 2021)

jellyroll said:


> It is DeReal deal!


I bought a blue G372 last year. I broke it in and put it up against my real G372xp in red oak. Well the knock off wouldn’t come close to the Husky. Bought a highway 52mm kit a lil red barn domed piston and did som porting on it. Now it screams and will actually come out a little ahead of the Husky. I gave it to a logger buddy of mine and told him to run it like he stole it. Been 5 months and it’s still hanging in there. They are getting better


----------



## lohan808 (Dec 9, 2021)

Late as usual but here's $0.02 , I paid good money for honest well built equipment. Stihl ms660 used for a decent price with no issues. 362cm I bought new, then woods ported by MMWS. Echo 355t with my own muff mod and limiter- less tune up. All good chit. I depend on my saws heavily for income and can't have stuff always f***ed up. I stick with what doesn't give me a pain in the wallet and [email protected]! . If you can tinker then by all means but my money is going to the folks who keep me fed.


----------



## serdie (Dec 9, 2021)

lohan808 said:


> Late as usual but here's $0.02 , I paid good money for honest well built equipment. Stihl ms660 used for a decent price with no issues. 362cm I bought new, then woods ported by MMWS. Echo 355t with my own muff mod and limiter- less tune up. All good chit. I depend on my saws heavily for income and can't have stuff always f***ed up. I stick with what doesn't give me a pain in the wallet and [email protected]! . If you can tinker then by all means but my money is going to the folks who keep me fed.


I’ll get it back in February with a report card. With the price of the saw and kit it comes out to about $400. I use my Husky’s and Macs for the every day stuff which is normally hard wood . The chi saw is an expensive experiment


----------



## jellyroll (Dec 10, 2021)

This model is quite popular with the clone market. Walmart sells one called a Black Max Home depot sells one under Ryobi and Lowes sells one under Craftsman even amazon carries one under the DEREAL name.


----------



## osteoart (Dec 10, 2021)

jellyroll said:


> Personally i have not bought one myself to know that.


Just asking why do you say these are good saws if you haven't purchased one? Have you used them? Is that a choke or decomp on the picture in post #97? Thanks.


----------



## Mark956 (Dec 11, 2021)

Since this thread continues on, I'm compelled to comment. It is not done to arise contention but hopefully thought about buying Chinese, when there are alternatives to do so.
There is much ado about the Coronavirus and for some rightly so, but we have much more to fear from the CCP than we do of this virus, in terms of freedom and the rise of global communism. There is not much we can do individually to stop the advance of CCP's totalitaranism, persecution, aggression, and other evils, but the one thing we can do is not support it indirectly through purchase of goods. 
Certainly, and regrettably, there is much cooperation w/ in varying degrees between American global corporations and the CCP so it is difficult to avoid making Made in China (and I exclude Taiwan from that) purchases. Think back to WWII and how this country became so united, and willing to sacrifice. We are in a Cold War with the CCP today, and the least we can do to support our country, once the beacon of freedom for the world, is to avoid purchase of Made in China goods to the best of our abilities.


----------



## LoneOak (Dec 11, 2021)

Mark956 said:


> Since this thread continues on, I'm compelled to comment. It is not done to arise contention but hopefully thought about buying Chinese, when there are alternatives to do so.
> There is much ado about the Coronavirus and for some rightly so, but we have much more to fear from the CCP than we do of this virus, in terms of freedom and the rise of global communism. There is not much we can do individually to stop the advance of CCP's totalitaranism, persecution, aggression, and other evils, but the one thing we can do is not support it indirectly through purchase of goods.
> Certainly, and regrettably, there is much cooperation w/ in varying degrees between American global corporations and the CCP so it is difficult to avoid making Made in China (and I exclude Taiwan from that) purchases. Think back to WWII and how this country became so united, and willing to sacrifice. We are in a Cold War with the CCP today, and the least we can do to support our country, once the beacon of freedom for the world, is to avoid purchase of Made in China goods to the best of our abilities.




I'm curious... How does it benefit the U.S. to buy a German "made" chainsaw where half (or more) of it's parts are made in China? 

I fully understand the "Support local business with local purchases" And I do! But if I cant get what I want locally, I will go else where to get it.
"
Where are Stihl chainsaws made?​Stihl chainsaws are manufactured in the United States and China. The company has a facility in Virginia Beach, Virginia and Qingdao, China. “Made by STIHL” is a brand promise – no matter the location of production. Each chainsaw undergoes tried-and-tested STIHL quality control and high standards."

Every major chainsaw manufacture has a facility in China! So to your logic EVEN BUYING a Stihl OEM Chainsaw you are STILL supporting the CCP!! Do you see how this argument becomes circular? 

And here I agree with you, The CCP is no friend to the Constitutional Federal Republic! I have no ill will toward the citizenry of China, But I would continue to keep a vigil eye on their Government.


----------



## Mark956 (Dec 11, 2021)

Well, I do thank you for the info on the parts sourcing, I wasn't aware of that fact. What I would do in such cases is buy second-hand, as all I've done with all of my 6 saws, except for the Echo. 
Agree with the sentiments on the Chinese population, who suffer daily under the 95 million who at least nominally are CCP party members. As long as China progresses economically and militarily, it will eventually take Taiwan and who knows where it will choose to stop exerting influence. With Russia, it threatens our satellites daily as you may know. It will take concerted effort of the world's democracies to keep China in check. Only through a relatively weak Chinese economic and military stature can we keep things on an even keel. And reducing our imports from China would be a big part of the equation, though even a leveling off of such seems unlikely.


----------



## BrettS (Dec 11, 2021)

Mark956 said:


> Since this thread continues on, I'm compelled to comment. It is not done to arise contention but hopefully thought about buying Chinese, when there are alternatives to do so.
> There is much ado about the Coronavirus and for some rightly so, but we have much more to fear from the CCP than we do of this virus, in terms of freedom and the rise of global communism. There is not much we can do individually to stop the advance of CCP's totalitaranism, persecution, aggression, and other evils, but the one thing we can do is not support it indirectly through purchase of goods.
> Certainly, and regrettably, there is much cooperation w/ in varying degrees between American global corporations and the CCP so it is difficult to avoid making Made in China (and I exclude Taiwan from that) purchases. Think back to WWII and how this country became so united, and willing to sacrifice. We are in a Cold War with the CCP today, and the least we can do to support our country, once the beacon of freedom for the world, is to avoid purchase of Made in China goods to the best of our abilities.


My take on it is the ordinary Chinese people are an ok people, just going about their lives, trying to provide for their family's as we all are. It's those at the top we need to look at.


----------



## Huskybill (Dec 11, 2021)

People in every country are no different than we are. It’s the government that can be different.

I fed my family and paid my bills selling firewood cut with Swedish Husqvarna chain saws for decades. I rolled what little $$ I made after expensive back into the business.

It seems to me there is labor shortages, material shortages, besides manufacturing rising costs. There seems to be finish product shortages to the dealers who sell them. This isn’t good for the end product user.( US)China has flooded the market with cheap affordable chain saws. Sorry if I ask too much but it’s good to get some reviews on these products. We seem to have a homeowner, occasional weekend user, a pro user for chain saws and power equipment. I noticed some pro tree service guys using homeowner grade saws. Could the operating cost cause this problem.

I tried to buy what’s on sale and clearance. Probably chain loops, 2t oil, fuel is the biggest expense. I know most don’t think about operating costs or bottomline profits. I did a flea market booth too sharpening chains, selling new chains, bars, and accessories too. 

Stock up on supplies and accessories when the cost is right.


----------



## K-techcowboy (Dec 12, 2021)

jellyroll said:


> It is DeReal deal!


Lol id say so. I do that all the time talking about this saw like what are you dereal. I really like it for the price point and what features it has like a rim sprocket, metal grab bar and adjustable chain oiler. Most times you have to spend like 500+ to even get one of those on a name brand saw.


----------



## Bassmantweed (Dec 12, 2021)

I love my Tanaka top saw. Thing is a BEAST for its size.


----------



## K-techcowboy (Dec 12, 2021)

Mark956 said:


> Since this thread continues on, I'm compelled to comment. It is not done to arise contention but hopefully thought about buying Chinese, when there are alternatives to do so.
> There is much ado about the Coronavirus and for some rightly so, but we have much more to fear from the CCP than we do of this virus, in terms of freedom and the rise of global communism. There is not much we can do individually to stop the advance of CCP's totalitaranism, persecution, aggression, and other evils, but the one thing we can do is not support it indirectly through purchase of goods.
> Certainly, and regrettably, there is much cooperation w/ in varying degrees between American global corporations and the CCP so it is difficult to avoid making Made in China (and I exclude Taiwan from that) purchases. Think back to WWII and how this country became so united, and willing to sacrifice. We are in a Cold War with the CCP today, and the least we can do to support our country, once the beacon of freedom for the world, is to avoid purchase of Made in China goods to the best of our abilities.


Where can I buy a 62cc saw from a US company for $120? We're all trying to support our families and ourselves just like them. Its our government you need to be preaching to.


----------



## jellyroll (Dec 12, 2021)

osteoart said:


> Just asking why do you say these are good saws if you haven't purchased one? Have you used them? Is that a choke or decomp on the picture in post #97? Thanks.


I have used one and it performs much better than the garden variety poulan sold at box stores.


----------



## ning (Dec 12, 2021)

K-techcowboy said:


> Where can I buy a 62cc saw from a US company for $120? We're all trying to support our families and ourselves just like them. Its our government you need to be preaching to.


Probably from a US company that pays a couple dollars an hour.
That's what you're supporting by demanding that.


----------



## dboyd351 (Dec 12, 2021)

Bassmantweed said:


> I love my Tanaka top saw. Thing is a BEAST for its size.


Not sure if you are aware, Tanaka is Japanese, not Chinese. And they do make very good stuff.
Of course, 50 years ago people dissed all the Japanese products as trash just like they do now with the Chinese saws.


----------



## jellyroll (Dec 12, 2021)

dboyd351 said:


> Not sure if you are aware, Tanaka is Japanese, not Chinese. And they do make very good stuff.
> Of course, 50 years ago people dissed all the Japanese products as trash just like they do now with the Chinese saws.


I know of one dealer in my area with tanaka equipment and the stuff had made in china on it. Not sure of anything else about them because i never owned a tanaka.


----------



## K-techcowboy (Dec 13, 2021)

ning said:


> Probably from a US company that pays a couple dollars an hour.
> That's what you're supporting by demanding that.


I'm not demanding anything. I'm keeping food on my family's table and giving the little guys a chance to see once again that our us company's rape people with 75% margins for stuff they have built or made in China first. Besides you got sthil= Husqvarna= echo=. Again its our dumbass government that started allowing imported goods and outsourcing jobs because of greed greed greed.


----------



## frank_ (Dec 13, 2021)

we are all to blame because we buy cheap, and we consume far too much
you dont need an suv to fetch the groceries, you dont need 10 chainsaws or 1000 rounds of ammo
and one reason the stuff is so cheap is because shipping is subsidised so much, aircraft subsidies/fossil fuel subsidies


----------



## KarlP (Dec 13, 2021)

dboyd351 said:


> Not sure if you are aware, Tanaka is Japanese, not Chinese. And they do make very good stuff.
> Of course, 50 years ago people dissed all the Japanese products as trash just like they do now with the Chinese saws.


The Tanaka I bought from Bailey's in Feb 2012 was Chinese. Once Hitachi bought them in 2007, manufacturing started moving to China. 

QA and warranty is usually better in the foreign branded saws, but the Chinese can make good chainsaws if they want to. The problem is incentives and price point, not raw materials or workers.


----------



## BerkshirePaws (Dec 13, 2021)

K-techcowboy said:


> Where can I buy a 62cc saw from a US company for $120? We're all trying to support our families and ourselves just like them. Its our government you need to be preaching to.





dboyd351 said:


> Not sure if you are aware, Tanaka is Japanese, not Chinese. And they do make very good stuff.
> Of course, 50 years ago people dissed all the Japanese products as trash just like they do now with the Chinese saws.


Maybe the Chinese saw is junk or maybe not, the point is that when you buy one of these saws American and European companies have to either cheapen their product or pay their employees less or both to compete. But by all means let’s support a country who’s rulers have stated that they want to control the world economy and are well on their way to doing so.


----------



## K-techcowboy (Dec 13, 2021)

BerkshirePaws said:


> Maybe the Chinese saw is junk or maybe not, the point is that when you buy one of these saws American and European companies have to either cheapen their product or pay their employees less or both to compete. But by all means let’s support a country who’s rulers have stated that they want to control the world economy and are well on their way to doing so.


And ours don't? Wake up they are just too big of pussies to come out and say it. Hell we invented the whos got a bigger stick game with the a bomb. If we didn't mark everything up or 50% profit margins things would be very different. I'm not supporting either side here im just stating facts which boil down to we as a nation under God are abundantly greedy mofos. Its that simple. I never told any ceo he had to outsource to compete they made that decision because the greedy consumer wants the best deal and the greedy merchant will do anything to get that business. They don't care about the little guys like us and the faster you get that the more peaceful you will be


----------



## K-techcowboy (Dec 13, 2021)

BerkshirePaws said:


> Maybe the Chinese saw is junk or maybe not, the point is that when you buy one of these saws American and European companies have to either cheapen their product or pay their employees less or both to compete. But by all means let’s support a country who’s rulers have stated that they want to control the world economy and are well on their way to doing so.


Do yourself a favor and get on the dark web and figure out how to use it as it can be alittle complicated as things of that nature should and do some research on what some of the ex coo and ceo's that had to sign a gag order before leaving there company have to say. It will make you sick how much profit is being put in these guys pockets instead of back into the economy via  jobs.


----------



## Joisey (Dec 13, 2021)

I bought my GMC truck new in 2006. Bought American because that is where I live. After a few years when parts had to be replaced, I learned that damn near the whole truck was made NOT in the USA. Surprise for me. Some of the countries that I recall off the top of my head are Mexico, Canada, Taiwan, China, Vietnam, Spain and France.


----------



## AZWoodworker (Dec 14, 2021)

Caring about where it is made seems way out of my pay scale or influence. I support local, otherwise, the whole system is so rigged it is not coming down with-out a lot of pain for everyone. 

The question is whether these saws hold up and make the cut and are any good for milling. My Stilh 076's rips but way too slow for production when run on real hardwood. I am looking to get 880 for single saw larger bars, and smaller saw above 60 cc's for 18-inch cants for 4/4 boards. Just not finding much at a decent price. My076 is just too heavy for the Alaskan small mill especially when I use a winch. Bought some McCough's but they run too low RPM for speed and only have 063 bars and gears. So hard to regear and find bars. only paid 300 for 4 of them so not terrible. Still good for trimming out large logs before milling. Has anyone else experienced this? Looking at getting around 70 CC china saw for a small Alaskan mill that is lighter than the 076. I started with 391 Stilh but it burned up, partially from AZ heat and it is geared for high speed. Sold some of the wood I milled so paid but time is the main factor. Looking to buy a 6 070 when I run two saws as it's cheap as milling hard on the saws. Still planning on getting a new 880 Stilh for 72 inch bar on some larger slabs. Can't see any running a bar that big. Do these china saws hold up for milling? What do you think about a smaller CC saw for smaller cants after I use the bigger saw to mill it down? This is a part hobby and part business. I want to spend the money on a bandSaw mill but need some zoning changes to make room. 


2 Stihl 070AV

2 McCullough 650

2 McCullough I-40 *(80cc)*

Poulin 44 cc

Makita 16 in Beam saw.

16 In chainsaw on Skilsaw worm drive.


----------



## StihlPotlicker (Dec 14, 2021)

I bought 2 G660 for 750 bucks because I couldn't get 2 Stihl 661s.(plandemic) put one on my Logosol and one on my Lewis winch. I have milled a few 1000s bdft with it no problem. you definitely want to use that decomp valve, it has stung my hand more than once lol. I was kind of impressed.


----------



## StihlPotlicker (Dec 14, 2021)

a guy called me to take down this ash, so i thought this would be a great job for the Lewis winch and G660


----------



## Husky77 (Dec 14, 2021)

dboyd351 said:


> Not sure if you are aware, Tanaka is Japanese, not Chinese. And they do make very good stuff.
> Of course, 50 years ago people dissed all the Japanese products as trash just like they do now with the Chinese saws.


50 years ago I bought a brand new Japanese bike, Yamaha 125. Everyone said it was rubbish but of course they all had british bikes. The funny thing was theirs was always leaking oil and breaking down, mine never leaked and never broke down. And was faster than a british 500cc. Not that I dont like british engines I have an old 1940 lister D that runs like a big swiss watch but the Japanese made some good bikes, just look at any race (road, track or dirt) they lead the field. And they were making knives before we had saucepans China is giving us what we want, if people didnt buy crap they would up their game but until then they will keep selling us crap. Humans are slow to learn, animals have more sence .


----------



## serdie (Dec 14, 2021)

Husky77 said:


> 50 years ago I bought a brand new Japanese bike, Yamaha 125. Everyone said it was rubbish but of course they all had british bikes. The funny thing was theirs was always leaking oil and breaking down, mine never leaked and never broke down. And was faster than a british 500cc. Not that I dont like british engines I have an old 1940 lister D that runs like a big swiss watch but the Japanese made some good bikes, just look at any race (road, track or dirt) they lead the field. And they were making knives before we had saucepans China is giving us what we want, if people didnt buy crap they would up their game but until then they will keep selling us crap. Humans are slow to learn, animals have more sence .


I bought a 288 put a 32” Tsumura bar on it and went to work with it. After break in it got much better but still lacked what my real 288 does. Pulled the cylinder and found extremely sloppy porting, which is what I expected. Installed a tweaked hiway cylinder and a Lil Red Barn domed piston. That really fixed it! Still have just $400 in it we’ll see how long it lasts. This isn’t my every day saw yet but will be soon the Husky finially needs rebuilt after 20 + hard years


----------



## Stihl99 (Dec 14, 2021)

BerkshirePaws said:


> Thanks to people looking at nothing but price and idiot corporations that’s care about nothing but the next quarters profits so are willing to give away the store for a short term boost in bottom line. Also, “everything” isn’t made in China. There is still a lot of quality products made outside of China and if of good VALUE. Add to that the hypocrisy of saddling US/ EU/ Commonwealth countries with endless environmental and labor laws (which in many cases I can agree with) but turn around and send your money to companies that are under no such restrictions.
> I was contemplating getting a rip-off saw for using in a cs mill but after contemplating this thread I’ll look for a used saw in need of repair instead.


Exactly wallet buyers and nothing but wanna-be window lickers for the real stuff.


----------



## dboyd351 (Dec 14, 2021)

Wanna-be window lickers???
Your command of the English language is astonishing!


----------



## Stihl99 (Dec 19, 2021)

dboyd351 said:


> Wanna-be window lickers???
> Your command of the English language is astonishing!


That is all you can comment on? I noticed you never copied the complete sentence, just like a lawyer or frauditor. 
So what are your thoughts on the china saws?


----------



## Huskybill (Dec 19, 2021)

Husky77 said:


> 50 years ago I bought a brand new Japanese bike, Yamaha 125. Everyone said it was rubbish but of course they all had british bikes. The funny thing was theirs was always leaking oil and breaking down, mine never leaked and never broke down. And was faster than a british 500cc. Not that I dont like british engines I have an old 1940 lister D that runs like a big swiss watch but the Japanese made some good bikes, just look at any race (road, track or dirt) they lead the field. And they were making knives before we had saucepans China is giving us what we want, if people didnt buy crap they would up their game but until then they will keep selling us crap. Humans are slow to learn, animals have more sence .


Decades ago we ran husky saws in the woods and husky Swede dirt bikes in the woods too.


----------



## Huskybill (Dec 19, 2021)

I just purchased a tenix four stroke chain saw. I’m sure it’s not on the leading edge of four stroke technology. But they got there foot in the door. Could this be the wave of the future? Running a heavy four stroke saw time will tell. I paid $67 for a new tenix four stroke saw. So I can laugh at myself or not time will tell.


----------



## jellyroll (Dec 20, 2021)

Huskybill said:


> I just purchased a tenix four stroke chain saw. I’m sure it’s not on the leading edge of four stroke technology. But they got there foot in the door. Could this be the wave of the future? Running a heavy four stroke saw time will tell. I paid $67 for a new tenix four stroke saw. So I can laugh at myself or not time will tell.


Seen those at TSC i imagine for the average homeowner not having to mix any fuel would be appealing to them. But stock the spark plug ( torch ) and the chain needs to replaced as it uses a skip chain.


----------



## 9050lx (Dec 20, 2021)

Stock skip chain?Rocker arms look a little sloppy.If someone could design a high quality replaceable low cost and durable valve train might be on to something.Looks like lash is adjustable?


----------



## 9050lx (Dec 20, 2021)

Huskybill said:


> Decades ago we ran husky saws in the woods and husky Swede dirt bikes in the woods too.


Japanese were playing games with the exchange rates back when I assume.Even relatively poor kids parents could afford a Japanese woods bike or mini-enduro.I remember dreaming of my dad affording a Husqvarna 125 or an unobtanium Monark 125, or even a Penton.


----------



## NSEric (Dec 25, 2021)

I have 3 chinese saws.
25cc top handle, I bought this before you could get the joncutter one, its the same saw but not quite as good. I had to fix the fuel and oiler lines and replace the junk chain, since then its ran great.
61cc timberpro, it works fine as is and only needs a good chain, the kill switch broke after two years I had no other issues.
58cc joncutter, same deal as the timberpro, it works fine as is, it didnt come with a bar/chain so it got good ones from the start.
I modded the 58 and 61cc saws with 372 carbs, home made intakes and porting, they out cut 50cc pro saws now and still start super easy and never stall.
Since I dont run saws to make a living these are all I need and have also been reliable, they always start and cut when I need them to.


----------



## serdie (Dec 25, 2021)

NSEric said:


> I have 3 chinese saws.
> 25cc top handle, I bought this before you could get the joncutter one, its the same saw but not quite as good. I had to fix the fuel and oiler lines and replace the junk chain, since then its ran great.
> 61cc timberpro, it works fine as is and only needs a good chain, the kill switch broke after two years I had no other issues.
> 58cc joncutter, same deal as the timberpro, it works fine as is, it didnt come with a bar/chain so it got good ones from the start.
> ...


I ran 2 tanks of fuel in the 288. I got better and better now to throw it in the fray and see if my guys can break it!!


----------



## serdie (Dec 25, 2021)

serdie said:


> I ran 2 tanks of fuel in the 288. I got better and better now to throw it in the fray and see if my guys can break it!!


And they CAN break an anvil!


----------



## NSEric (Dec 25, 2021)

I know what your saying, some of my friends who cut a ton of firewood would break my chinese saws eventually. They dont clean filters let alone the dirt off the saw and just beat the crap out of stuff, they only get a few years out of a pro saw.
I only recommend chinese saws as replacements for small cheap saws from the hardware stores.
The under 200 dollar 52cc chinese saws will start easier and cut a ton better than the 35-40cc named brand saws that cost that much.


----------



## ladnar (Feb 24, 2022)

OK, I have not read the rest of this thread, I want to ask a question/comment, whats your opinion?
anyone heard of SUNPATTKAWA Tools? They are supposedly in Thailand, offering all kinds of name brand stuff, at cheap prices. such as "genuine Stihl" ms-391 for $254.06 (L189.89 pounds} free shipping, ms-661 c-m 25 for $541.49 (L404.70 pounds). Also the trust web sites rate this company high, no problems, no fraud. Just wondering if anyone ever used this site, I ordered something from them (under $100) and used PayPal so i'm not to worried, just waiting and wondering.


----------



## dennish (Feb 24, 2022)

yikes, I checked out the site.Too good to be true??? I'm also wondering if anyone has purchased from them.


----------



## gary courtney (Feb 24, 2022)

Let he who is without China,Taiwan,Korea,Russia,Mexico,Hong Kong,India, etc.,etc.,cast the first commodity ?


----------



## ladnar (Feb 24, 2022)

ladnar said:


> OK, I have not read the rest of this thread, I want to ask a question/comment, whats your opinion?
> anyone heard of SUNPATTKAWA Tools? They are supposedly in Thailand, offering all kinds of name brand stuff, at cheap prices. such as "genuine Stihl" ms-391 for $254.06 (L189.89 pounds} free shipping, ms-661 c-m 25 for $541.49 (L404.70 pounds). Also the trust web sites rate this company high, no problems, no fraud. Just wondering if anyone ever used this site, I ordered something from them (under $100) and used PayPal so i'm not to worried, just waiting and wondering.





dennish said:


> yikes, I checked out the site.Too good to be true??? I'm also wondering if anyone has purchased from them.


Well what I ordered is a Granberg Chainsaw Mill ($84.), I think $284. from Granberg and about $230. from Amazon if I remember right. I ordered it on 2/14, my order is still listed as "awaiting confirmation" on the website. When I ordered it, the website said something about 23 to 25 days, can't remember if this was the time of arrival or the time before it would ship, and I do not know where it is shipping from. But like I said this is a test for me to see if this website is legit. Will let you know how it all turns out. Thanks Guys, I love this forum!


----------



## dennish (Feb 24, 2022)

thanks, looking forward to your report


----------



## Jeekinz (Feb 25, 2022)

ladnar said:


> Well what I ordered is a Granberg Chainsaw Mill ($84.), I think $284. from Granberg and about $230. from Amazon if I remember right. I ordered it on 2/14, my order is still listed as "awaiting confirmation" on the website. When I ordered it, the website said something about 23 to 25 days, can't remember if this was the time of arrival or the time before it would ship, and I do not know where it is shipping from. But like I said this is a test for me to see if this website is legit. Will let you know how it all turns out. Thanks Guys, I love this forum!


Make sure you file a claim with Paypal before your time is up. (if needed)


----------



## Maine_woodburner (Sep 11, 2022)

2nd tank I am assuming the capture on the sprocket came off and the clutch exploded on my G466. MS460 clone.
Mangled from the grub screw up and the brake spring. Going to either get or order MS460 parts from the dealer.
1st tank with a 25 inch bar, so much better than my 50 or 40 cc saws, Husqvarna 450 rancher 20" and Efco MTS4000 with a 16.
Hopefully make enough wood with this saw to sell and get a name brand. It is a process and I can only afford what I can afford.
Also will contact the seller and see about replacement parts coming out. Also see the chain tension adjustment as a possible purchase tomorrow.


----------



## thompsoncustom (Sep 11, 2022)

which saws are we talking about here, I mean these days which saws aren't made it china? all the big players have plants there, unfortunately that's just how it is theses days the only thing important is how cheap things can be made.


----------



## K-techcowboy (Sep 11, 2022)

thompsoncustom said:


> which saws are we talking about here, I mean these days which saws aren't made it china? all the big players have plants there, unfortunately that's just how it is theses days the only thing important is how cheap things can be made.


Echo is in Japan thats at least a step up from China and im really liking my 7310pw and my 3510 is my go to limber vs the ms250c i was using. Im about to start looking at timing numbers on the 7310 cause it feels like its got hidden power somewhere. Torque is awsome


----------



## Marcus James (Sep 12, 2022)

K-techcowboy said:


> Echo is in Japan thats at least a step up from China and im really liking my 7310pw and my 3510 is my go to limber vs the ms250c i was using. Im about to start looking at timing numbers on the 7310 cause it feels like its got hidden power somewhere. Torque is awsome


My Echo 620 p is wonderful! 2 years now and not a single complaint other than the fact it's got a somewhat difficult to get to spark plug, a silly on/off switch and it's not as sexy looking as a Stihl. Good, solid, simple saw that's durable and powerful enough for most cutting. Had to get used to it flooding if I tried to start it with the dang thing turned off. Learned my lesson.


----------



## jolj (Sep 12, 2022)

How would one know that it is Chinese saw?


----------



## bryannewton (Sep 12, 2022)

Franny K said:


> Do they ask you if you want to purchase the extended warranty at checkout?


I have a 42cc craftsman from lowes and I do believe they asked about the warranty


----------



## Hermio (Sep 12, 2022)

thompsoncustom said:


> which saws are we talking about here, I mean these days which saws aren't made it china? all the big players have plants there, unfortunately that's just how it is theses days the only thing important is how cheap things can be made.


"Made in China" does not always mean it is crap. It depends on the brand and the company. "Made in Japan" used to mean junk. Not anymore. I believe if the major name brands set up shop there, they will have sufficient Q/C measures to make the product just as good as in any other country. However, most Chinese domestic brands lag behind Western brands, with a few exceptions.


----------



## biggerstaff94 (Sep 12, 2022)

On a scale of 1-10 i give my G660 a solid 8. Ive had to throw some parts at it that probably wouldn’t have been an issue on a Stihl but im still well under half the cost of a MS661. Been tuned to 13,500rpm and has happily cut there for years. Recently picked up a 32” b/c, used to run a 28” on it, it doesnt even notice a difference power wise.


----------



## Maine_woodburner (Sep 12, 2022)

This is the Holzfforma g466 with 25 inch bar and chain.
Seller responded fast, let's see if the parts come and it works properly. Might get some sthil parts next payday, but working the wood for money to afford a real sthil.



Maine_woodburner said:


> 2nd tank I am assuming the capture on the sprocket came off and the clutch exploded on my G466. MS460 clone.
> Mangled from the grub screw up and the brake spring. Going to either get or order MS460 parts from the dealer.
> 1st tank with a 25 inch bar, so much better than my 50 or 40 cc saws, Husqvarna 450 rancher 20" and Efco MTS4000 with a 16.
> Hopefully make enough wood with this saw to sell and get a name brand. It is a process and I can only afford what I can afford.
> Also will contact the seller and see about replacement parts coming out. Also see the chain tension adjustment as a possible purchase tomorrow.


----------



## bwalker (Sep 12, 2022)

gary courtney said:


> Let he who is without China,Taiwan,Korea,Russia,Mexico,Hong Kong,India, etc.,etc.,cast the first commodity ?


Why do you suppose that's a legitimate argument for buying or not a fraudulent chicom piece of chit?


----------



## Bubster (Sep 12, 2022)

I ordered my Chinese clone G372 back in late July and by mid-August I cancelled the order because it never arrived. Some supply issues they said.I guess it was for the best as I was very leary of ordering one to begin with. But looking at YT videos, some seem very happy with them.


----------



## jolj (Sep 12, 2022)

Amazon.com : Chinese Chainsaw


I would be afraid that the part would be hard to find.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Sep 12, 2022)

Bubster said:


> I ordered my Chinese clone G372 back in late July and by mid-August I cancelled the order because it never arrived. Some supply issues they said.I guess it was for the best as I was very leary of ordering one to begin with. But looking at YT videos, some seem very happy with them.


You must have ordered from Huztl. I've had parts ordered from them and by the time I received them I'd forgotten I ordered them.


----------



## Captain Bruce (Sep 13, 2022)

thompsoncustom said:


> which saws are we talking about here, I mean these days which saws aren't made it china? all the big players have plants there, unfortunately that's just how it is theses days the only thing important is how cheap things can be made.


i DISAGREE. Plenty of excellent products are USA made. This question is, if you read it........rate your cheap piece of crap saw, knocked-off, by China. HUS, Farmtec, etc. Thats 100% chinesium garbage, constructed by children, next to multi-colored polluted rivers.......with a rice break mid-day.

Than again, only those who would stoop to spending their after-tax American dollars, on a genuine chinesium knock-off, to save money??? would be qualified to have an opinion.


----------



## Jake Wilson (Sep 13, 2022)

biggerstaff94 said:


> On a scale of 1-10 i give my G660 a solid 8. Ive had to throw some parts at it that probably wouldn’t have been an issue on a Stihl but im still well under half the cost of a MS661. Been tuned to 13,500rpm and has happily cut there for years. Recently picked up a 32” b/c, used to run a 28” on it, it doesnt even notice a difference power wise.
> View attachment 1016588


Curious - what parts?


----------



## biggerstaff94 (Sep 13, 2022)

Jake Wilson said:


> Curious - what parts?


Chain tensioner, starter rope, oil pump, and it has all Stihl clutch parts.

The chain tensioner stripped and the starter rope broke within a couple months of me owning it. The oil pump turned out to just be clogged from the screen coming off but i put a new HO pump in anyway. The clutch springs got lazy so it got a new clutch. That was probably my fault. I rocked the chain and finished what i needed finished more than once lol.

I was pretty new to chainsaws when i bought this one so i made alot of the rookie mistakes and its lived so far.


----------



## Bubster (Sep 13, 2022)

a. palmer jr. said:


> You must have ordered from Huztl. I've had parts ordered from them and by the time I received them I'd forgotten I ordered them.


I ordered through Amazon,but who knows who they get them through.


----------



## thompsoncustom (Sep 13, 2022)

Captain Bruce said:


> i DISAGREE. Plenty of excellent products are USA made. This question is, if you read it........rate your cheap piece of crap saw, knocked-off, by China. HUS, Farmtec, etc. Thats 100% chinesium garbage, constructed by children, next to multi-colored polluted rivers.......with a rice break mid-day.
> 
> Than again, only those who would stoop to spending their after-tax American dollars, on a genuine chinesium knock-off, to save money??? would be qualified to have an opinion.


Disagree with what? That most companies are doing there best to make things cheaper these days even if it's at the expense of quality?

I agree with you that there is some tools that are 100% USA made that are great but chainsaws aren't one of them. there is no 100% USA made chainsaw that I know of. maybe there's a small company out there somewhere.

Buy American Act at 41 U.S.C. says to put MADE IN THE USA it only has to be 50% American made. 

so the question is your saw 100% chinesium or 50% chinesium.


----------



## serdie (Sep 13, 2022)

Bubster said:


> I ordered through Amazon,but who knows who they get them through.


I have 2 chink saws. 1 is a G372, the other, a G288. Both have the crap beat out of em by my guys, replaced carb on 372, replaced the starter rope and oil pump on the 288. They have run almost a year now and I have to give em a 8. I also have the equivalent saws in Husqvarna, the chink saws once broke in run almost neck and neck with em. Just sayin


----------



## biggerstaff94 (Sep 13, 2022)

Captain Bruce said:


> i DISAGREE. Plenty of excellent products are USA made. This question is, if you read it........rate your cheap piece of crap saw, knocked-off, by China. HUS, Farmtec, etc. Thats 100% chinesium garbage, constructed by children, next to multi-colored polluted rivers.......with a rice break mid-day.
> 
> Than again, only those who would stoop to spending their after-tax American dollars, on a genuine chinesium knock-off, to save money??? would be qualified to have an opinion.


Ever ran one for any amount of time? Just curious.


----------



## Bubster (Sep 13, 2022)

serdie said:


> I have 2 chink saws. 1 is a G372, the other, a G288. Both have the crap beat out of em by my guys, replaced carb on 372, replaced the starter rope and oil pump on the 288. They have run almost a year now and I have to give em a 8. I also have the equivalent saws in Husqvarna, the chink saws once broke in run almost neck and neck with em. Just sayin


I was anxious to get mine, but at the same time relieved when it fell through. I may try again someday to get one, but I think this time I might go with the MS 660 clone.


----------



## biggerstaff94 (Sep 13, 2022)

Bubster said:


> I was anxious to get mine, but at the same time relieved when it fell through. I may try again someday to get one, but I think this time I might go with the MS 660 clone.


Give it a try if your interested, If it doesnt work out sell it. The most you can lose is a couple hundred dollars lol.


----------



## bryannewton (Sep 13, 2022)

biggerstaff94 said:


> Give it a try if your interested, If it doesnt work out sell it. The most you can lose is a couple hundred dollars lol.


I own a neotec 660 clone I have only owned it a month or so but am pleased with it so far


----------



## fields_mj (Sep 13, 2022)

Maine_woodburner said:


> This is the Holzfforma g466 with 25 inch bar and chain.
> Seller responded fast, let's see if the parts come and it works properly. Might get some sthil parts next payday, but working the wood for money to afford a real sthil.


Try getting parts from Hyway saw parts if you can't afford to get OEM parts. Just make sure you're ordering their brand and not farmertec as they sell both. I had the same thing happen on my G660. Replaced everything down to and including the oil pump, which I upgraded to a high output, for about $50.


----------



## camel2019 (Sep 14, 2022)

My little power g chainsaw I bought a princess auto years ago never let me down it’s built like a pro saw not a clamshell. I recently gutted the muffler for it and dual ported it.


----------



## StihlPotlicker (Sep 14, 2022)

I bought 2 G660's doing the middle of the Chinese Flu, because I couldn't get any 661's. i put one on my Lewis winch, and the other one I put on my Logosol mill, not sure how many 1000's of bdft i have milled with it and no issues yet. only mod i did was put a MaxFlow filter on it with a Straight Shot, and run it at 32:1. I bought mine from a dealer I found online. and they claim they go over them before they ship them out.


----------



## serdie (Sep 14, 2022)

biggerstaff94 said:


> Ever ran one for any amount of time? Just curious.


My two saws have lived for over a year of every day hard use. Logging, big tree removal. After two years I’ll update.


----------



## dboyd351 (Sep 14, 2022)

> i DISAGREE. Plenty of excellent products are USA made. This question is, if you read it........rate your cheap piece of crap saw, knocked-off, by China. HUS, Farmtec, etc. Thats 100% chinesium garbage, constructed by children, next to multi-colored polluted rivers.......with a rice break mid-day.
> 
> Than again, only those who would stoop to spending their after-tax American dollars, on a genuine chinesium knock-off, to save money??? would be qualified to have an opinion.



I am guessing his experience with running one himself is about equivalent to his first hand knowledge that the Chinese plants use children to assemble the saws.


----------



## serdie (Sep 14, 2022)

dboyd351 said:


> I am guessing his experience with running one himself is about equivalent to his first hand knowledge that the Chinese plants use children to assemble the saws.


Just comparing saws, not politics


----------



## dboyd351 (Sep 14, 2022)

I have the Holzfforma clone of the Husky 372. I have not used it a great deal, but am very pleased with it's performance.


----------



## fields_mj (Sep 14, 2022)

I'd give my G660 a 7 out of 10. I did have some minor issues with it, but nothing unexpected. If I didn't have any issues with it, I probably would give it an 8/10. I dock it 2 stars just because its so darn heavy compared to an 064/066/660. Starts fine, runs good. I have about 7 gal of fuel through it so far since March. I normally only run a few tanks of fuel through my big saw in a years time, but this year is unique for me. If I ran a big saw this much every year, I would have looked for a used Stihl, or more likely I would have repaired my 064 (which I will do eventually). For infrequent use, use on a mill, or learning how to port, I think these are an excellent option. I'm extremely satisfied with what I got for what I spent.


----------



## Piotr Pakuła (Sep 14, 2022)

Accidents with branded equipment also happen, so the claim that it is the fault of the Chinese chainsaw is inappropriate. Besides, if not for cheap Chinese equipment or any other, many people would not have anything to cut the trees and cutting with hand piles would not please anyone ;-)


----------



## Maine_woodburner (Sep 14, 2022)

fields_mj said:


> Try getting parts from Hyway saw parts if you can't afford to get OEM parts. Just make sure you're ordering their brand and not farmertec as they sell both. I had the same thing happen on my G660. Replaced everything down to and including the oil pump, which I upgraded to a high output, for about $50.


Plan on just getting Sthil parts having a somewhat local dealer.


----------



## Azza289 (Sep 15, 2022)

I have a 372xp knock off and I've found that it's as good to use as my genuine one although it does seem like it's a little bit down on torque and that's cutting seasoned spotted gum and yellow box.
Only issues I've found with it in the last 18 months I've owned it is the plastics aren't finished as nicely as the genuine and it leaks oil if I leave any in it.

As a side note my genuine 372xp is not built anywhere near as well as my little echo cs352es


----------



## camel2019 (Sep 15, 2022)

K-techcowboy said:


> I'm not demanding anything. I'm keeping food on my family's table and giving the little guys a chance to see once again that our us company's rape people with 75% margins for stuff they have built or made in China first. Besides you got sthil= Husqvarna= echo=. Again its our dumbass government that started allowing imported goods and outsourcing jobs because of greed greed greed.


A lot of Stihl and husky saws are now made in China btw.


----------



## Husky77 (Sep 27, 2022)

I got a cheap saw just to see what it was like, started nice and ran good. Cut like a demon but when I went to clean it and check things the clutch was so hard to remove it broke.... with the correct tool! They out so much thread lock on it was luke it was welded. German make but sold in Aldi and on the saw, made in china. We all got mobile phones these days and no matter what price you paid they are all made in china, so like it's been said it's not all bad. 
The saw was 
Scheppach Petrol 45cc Chainsaw​Product Ref: 814163603784300






Plastics were not like husqvarna but acceptable, engine was strong but dont know how long it would have lasted. I sent it back thinking if the clutch broke that easy what else will.


----------



## Piotr Pakuła (Sep 27, 2022)

I also got a Chinese 45cc saw, the compression is so strong that my arm breaks and I had to buy a soft starter


----------



## weimedog (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## dennish (Sep 29, 2022)

I bought a 35 cc top handle with 2 chains $114 on ebay. Cuts good.


----------



## skeer007 (Oct 12, 2022)

Two years ago I bought a Coocheer 62cc off Amazon. I paid $135 with free shipping (thanks Prime). Hit the door in under 2 weeks, came with a zippered cover, and a fuel mixture bottle (both of which went straight into the trash can), and 2- 20 inch chains. I've cut about 8 cords each year with it and it cuts pretty damn good with a full chisel, 20" bar.
Granted I can only compare it to an 18" Poulan Wild Thing-piece-of-sh1t. Other than breaking the handle after year 1.. I replaced the drum with a rim sprocket style, gutted the muffler, replaced 1 oiler and two clutches. Which I wouldn't say the clutches were the fault of the saw.. just a shitty design.

I realy, really want a Hollzforma though.


----------



## echomeister (Oct 13, 2022)

Black Max 38cc. They at wal mart now for $138. I got it just to play with. No complaints so far. Warm starting procedure is to pull then push the choke to set the fast idle then pull on it. I got the carb tools and richened it up. Typically 6 - 8 pulls to start cold.
At first it was pretty weak. But at tank 4 it's come alive. 

If they go down to $100 i'll get another.


----------



## skeer007 (Oct 13, 2022)

Almost forgot.. the best part about this saw is the recoil. Starting this guy is a BREEZE.. and yet I have no idea what the actual term is. But it's like when you pull the cord the coil spring builds up tension until 6/8th of teh way fully extended. Then the resistance overcomes and 'brrth, brrth, brrtp", usually starts after 3-5 pulls with the choke out cold.


----------



## weimedog (Oct 13, 2022)

I'm thinking the g395xp is the most fun and possibly the best quality Holzfforma saw to this point. Havve more time on it and it just keeps getting better. A few minor issues. Had to change out the piston & muffler bolts. Some would see that as an issue. But going thru the process gives viability to other parts and they are looking good. Also been noodling, logging, and milling with a g288. Other than replacing the bar oil pump, it's been real solid. Boring but solid.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Oct 13, 2022)

weimedog said:


> I'm thinking the g395xp is the most fun and possibly the best quality Holzfforma saw to this point. Havve more time on it and it just keeps getting better. A few minor issues. Had to change out the piston & muffler bolts. Some would see that as an issue. But going thru the process gives viability to other parts and they are looking good. Also been noodling, logging, and milling with a g288. Other than replacing the bar oil pump, it's been real solid. Boring but solid.


For 350 shipped and 23 dollar piston change what is not to love about a clone G395xp.

Weight with some oil and mix residue. PHO dry as I could get.


----------



## skeer007 (Oct 13, 2022)

That's the 92 or 71cc Holz?


----------



## NSEric (Oct 13, 2022)

I havent had any clutch issues with my Zenoah clones like others have. I run a 15 inch bar on one with oregon lpx or bpx chain and a 18 inch oregon speed cut bar/chain on the other. both have 8 pin rims. I think the 20 inch bar is too much for the little clutch on em, with a shorter bar you cant put as much strain on the clutch.


----------



## serdie (Oct 13, 2022)

NSEric said:


> I havent had any clutch issues with my Zenoah clones like others have. I run a 15 inch bar on one with oregon lpx or bpx chain and a 18 inch oregon speed cut bar/chain on the other. both have 8 pin rims. I think the 20 inch bar is too much for the little clutch on em, with a shorter bar you cant put as much strain on the clutch.


The little 4stroke Senix that I bought as a novelty item just keeps running! It always starts, runs slow but cuts all day long. Just allow yourself extra time


----------



## sean donato (Oct 13, 2022)

NSEric said:


> I havent had any clutch issues with my Zenoah clones like others have. I run a 15 inch bar on one with oregon lpx or bpx chain and a 18 inch oregon speed cut bar/chain on the other. both have 8 pin rims. I think the 20 inch bar is too much for the little clutch on em, with a shorter bar you cant put as much strain on the clutch.


Be specific in your description. What cc so we at least know how to compare whats being talked about.


----------



## sean donato (Oct 13, 2022)

skeer007 said:


> That's the 92 or 71cc Holz?


Thats the husqy 395xp copy. 94cc.


----------



## sean donato (Oct 13, 2022)

RedneckChainsawRepair said:


> For 350 shipped and 23 dollar piston change what is not to love about a clone G395xp.
> 
> Weight with some oil and mix residue. PHO dry as I could get.
> 
> ...


I like my low top 394xp better then the high top, however the filter gets dirty quick on the low top version. I was really tempted to grab one up to compare to my 394/5.


----------



## skeer007 (Oct 13, 2022)

sean donato said:


> Thats the husqy 395xp copy. 94cc.


Interesting.. I don't think Ive seen a 94cc on places like Amazon. It's always 91.


----------



## sean donato (Oct 13, 2022)

Farmertec 93.6cc Holzfforma G395XP Gasoline Chain Saw Power Head 56mm Bore With 28 inch Guide Bar with chain https://a.co/d/4BjThh9


----------



## sean donato (Oct 13, 2022)

skeer007 said:


> Interesting.. I don't think Ive seen a 94cc on places like Amazon. It's always 91.


Look mate I'm gonna be a but blunt. Amazon isn't where you buy a saw that you need to rely on. If you can afford a $500.00 clone saw, then surly you can afford to get a decent echo, or a nice used husqy or stihl. At least then you know where you stand and know you can get the parts.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Oct 14, 2022)

sean donato said:


> I like my low top 394xp better then the high top, however the filter gets dirty quick on the low top version. I was really tempted to grab one up to compare to my 394/5.


Cut like a 395. Close your eyes I cant tell difference. Timing stock about same too.

Just redid a 394 low top for local.


----------



## dboyd351 (Oct 14, 2022)

@sean donato 
A big part of the appeal of some clones like the holzforrma and farmertec is that the parts are supposed to be 100% interchangeable with the cloned stihl or husky saw. That means you can buy the name brand parts either to upgrade or as a more expedient way of getting replacement parts.


----------



## skeer007 (Oct 14, 2022)

sean donato said:


> Look mate I'm gonna be a but blunt. Amazon isn't where you buy a saw that you need to rely on. If you can afford a $500.00 clone saw, then surly you can afford to get a decent echo, or a nice used husqy or stihl. At least then you know where you stand and know you can get the parts.


I get you, but to be fair I have no idea where else that's more or less reputable to buy clones. I'm in the middle of nowhere so locally is out of the question. The one saw shop semi-nearby raised prices pretty heftily due to the supply issues last year. I'm not sure they went down either, but I agree and I'd like to feel a brand new Stihl in my hands. Especially since my grandfather was a dealer in AR back in the day. One way I see it is that if I have to order parts online, then it really doesn't matter if it's clone or legit. Especially like dboyd351 said. Interchangeable parts are pretty sweet.


----------



## jellyroll (Oct 14, 2022)

Really liking my RedMax G3800, GZ4000 clone. Made by Panier in china for MTD it is a copy of the redmax. The ryobi, black max and craftsman saws are practically the same with the exception of the ryobi and blackmax requiring 50:1 vs the craftsman requiring 40:1


----------



## sean donato (Oct 14, 2022)

skeer007 said:


> I get you, but to be fair I have no idea where else that's more or less reputable to buy clones. I'm in the middle of nowhere so locally is out of the question. The one saw shop semi-nearby raised prices pretty heftily due to the supply issues last year. I'm not sure they went down either, but I agree and I'd like to feel a brand new Stihl in my hands. Especially since my grandfather was a dealer in AR back in the day. One way I see it is that if I have to order parts online, then it really doesn't matter if it's clone or legit. Especially like dboyd351 said. Interchangeable parts are pretty sweet.


Im not saying get a new stihl, I'm saying get something decent. And stihl is a pain to get part for online. Easier to get parts for a husqy. Heck look through the classified adds here and see what guys have up for grabs. It's pretty obvious your going to keep having issues with the saw you have, it's not that its a just a clone, it's a morphed non standard clone. That's the issue. Right now you don't even clim to have interchangeable parts with an actual saw.


----------



## sean donato (Oct 14, 2022)

RedneckChainsawRepair said:


> Cut like a 395. Close your eyes I cant tell difference. Timing stock about same too.
> 
> Just redid a 394 low top for local.
> 
> View attachment 1023952


Looks as rough as mine lol good saws, you keep the 94 top end or go with the 95 top end? I picked mine up tosted from a cracked intake manifold. Was easier/cheaper to get the 95 top end the find all the 94 parts.


dboyd351 said:


> @sean donato
> A big part of the appeal of some clones like the holzforrma and farmertec is that the parts are supposed to be 100% interchangeable with the cloned stihl or husky saw. That means you can buy the name brand parts either to upgrade or as a more expedient way of getting replacement parts.


That doesn't apply in this case. It's It's goofy clone. Everyone can love their zen/redmax whatever but we've determined his 62cc is a morph clone of the 40cc saws. That leaves you in no man's land. 
I'm really not against the clone saws or their parts. Lord knows if it wasn't for cheap parts a lot of the saws / o. P. E. Wouldn't get fixed. But at least stick with something common. 
Here pick one you can get parts for anyone them. 





Stihl, Husqvarna, Briggs & Stratton, Kohler, Tecumseh, Echo, Kawasaki, Honda, Robin, Yamaha, Wacker, Oleo Mac, Partner, Craftsman aftermarket Spare Parts Supplier


Most professional supplier for Stihl, Husqvarna, Briggs & Stratton, Kohler, Tecumseh, Echo, Kawasaki, Honda, Robin, Yamaha, Wacker, Oleo Mac, Craftsman and Partner aftermarket Spare Parts, with fast shipping and wholesale prices.



www.farmertec.com




And there cheap as all get out.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Oct 14, 2022)

Sawsalvage moly piston kit and cleaned up his old cylinder for reuse.


----------



## sean donato (Oct 14, 2022)

RedneckChainsawRepair said:


> Sawsalvage moly piston kit and cleaned up his old cylinder for reuse.
> 
> View attachment 1024003


My cylinder was trash


jellyroll said:


> Really liking my RedMax G3800, GZ4000 clone. Made by Panier in china for MTD it is a copy of the redmax. The ryobi, black max and craftsman saws are practically the same with the exception of the ryobi and blackmax requiring 50:1 vs the craftsman requiring 40:1
> View attachment 1023980
> 
> View attachment 1023981


So here's the difference between. The craftsman, ryobi clones and a few other brands 10 something years ago. They were actually licensed from zenoah to be produced. Best part about them (at least the ryobi) if the China plant ran out of parts they would get them from Japan till they could get the clone stuff again. I have a real gz4000 then 2 ryobi clone saws that have Japan engines in them. You should be able to see the casing marks on the cylinder and figure out if it's a clone or zen engine.


----------



## alanbaker (Oct 14, 2022)

jonsered 2065 decades old and perfect for my needs


----------



## sean donato (Oct 14, 2022)

alanbaker said:


> jonsered 2065 decades old and perfect for my needs


That has what to do with the clone saw conversation?


----------



## NSEric (Oct 14, 2022)

NSEric said:


> I havent had any clutch issues with my Zenoah clones like others have. I run a 15 inch bar on one with oregon lpx or bpx chain and a 18 inch oregon speed cut bar/chain on the other. both have 8 pin rims. I think the 20 inch bar is too much for the little clutch on em, with a shorter bar you cant put as much strain on the clutch.


Be specific in your description. What cc so we at least know how to compare whats being talked about.

A Zenoah clone is one of the 45,52,58 or 62cc chinese saws, they're sold under a 100 different names.
I have a 4-5 year old timberpro 62cc one and a 3 year old 5800 joncutter. I had a 45cc one before too.
Foe some stupid reason they ship these little saws with 20 inch .325 bars, they work much better with a 15 or 16.


----------



## sean donato (Oct 14, 2022)

NSEric said:


> Be specific in your description. What cc so we at least know how to compare whats being talked about.
> 
> A Zenoah clone is one of the 45,52,58 or 62cc chinese saws, they're sold under a 100 different names.
> I have a 4-5 year old timberpro 62cc one and a 3 year old 5800 joncutter. I had a 45cc one before too.
> Foe some stupid reason they ship these little saws with 20 inch .325 bars, they work much better with a 15 or 16.


It's not a clone if it isn't at least duplicating something. The 52-60 whatever cc is a modified version of what they started out as. And depending on what clone your talking about it didn't start out as a 40cc zen based design. So yes, when people talk intelligently they speak about quantifiable things. "This is a clone" is total rubbish. Be somewhat precise in what you say.


----------



## jellyroll (Oct 14, 2022)

sean donato said:


> My cylinder was trash
> 
> So here's the difference between. The craftsman, ryobi clones and a few other brands 10 something years ago. They were actually licensed from zenoah to be produced. Best part about them (at least the ryobi) if the China plant ran out of parts they would get them from Japan till they could get the clone stuff again. I have a real gz4000 then 2 ryobi clone saws that have Japan engines in them. You should be able to see the casing marks on the cylinder and figure out if it's a clone or zen engine.


Thanks for the info Sean with it being a licensed product from zenoah i know it is a fine product. They are not as cantankerous and junky as the poulan wild thing variants from years ago. I have had good results from mine with only the chain being the biggest problem.


----------



## jellyroll (Oct 14, 2022)

Searching under replacement parts for the ryobi saw the prices are very fair but i would be interested in a tool to remove the clutch but i imagine i will have to make one using a old socket.


----------



## sean donato (Oct 14, 2022)

jellyroll said:


> Searching under replacement parts for the ryobi saw the prices are very fair but i would be interested in a tool to remove the clutch but i imagine i will have to make one using a old socket.


Yeah cutting up a cheap socket works well.


----------



## Piotr Pakuła (Oct 14, 2022)

NSEric said:


> Bądź konkretny w swoim opisie. Co cc, więc przynajmniej wiemy, jak porównać to, o czym się mówi.
> 
> Klon Zenoah to jedna z chińskich pił o pojemności 45,52,58 lub 62 cm3, sprzedawana pod 100 różnymi nazwami.
> Mam 4-5-letnia Timberpro 62cc i 3-letnia joncutter 5800. Miałem też wcześniej 45 cm3.
> Z jakiegoś głupiego powodu wysyłają te małe piły z 20-calowymi kierownicami .325, działają znacznie lepiej z 15 lub 16.


there is only one reason  it looks good and the customer buys with his eyes


----------



## Piotr Pakuła (Oct 15, 2022)

Saw for $ 10 clutch cover from the basket ;-) and I added the cutting system. It burns well too, although it has a delicate mark on the piston on the side of the muffler. With us, a lot of people think that the saw model 65 has something to do with the capacity of the engine, unfortunately not and they pay $ 100 in a supermarket


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Nov 11, 2022)

Not bad out of the box.


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter (Nov 11, 2022)

Maintenance supervisor said:


> Not bad out of the box.




No mods? So it came with a full wrap?


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Nov 11, 2022)

$25 Earthquake…worked fine after completely gutting the muffler…for about 6hrs of use, lol


----------



## jellyroll (Nov 11, 2022)

My painier built MTD saw labeled craftsman s145 has been doing fine and so has my s205 which is based on the cheapy china saws on ebay though the quality control is a bit better.


----------



## EchoShindaiwaMakitaDolmar (Nov 11, 2022)

dboyd351 said:


> Not sure if you are aware, Tanaka is Japanese, not Chinese. And they do make very good stuff.
> Of course, 50 years ago people dissed all the Japanese products as trash just like they do now with the Chinese saws.


Tanaka _was_ a Japanese company but isn't any more- that ended when Hitachi was bought up by the Chinese.


----------



## EchoShindaiwaMakitaDolmar (Nov 12, 2022)

There's a big ethical difference between 1) a non-chinese company's product that's "made in china", and 2) "knowingly buying a product of a chinese company" (especially a counterfeit clone). The first above is absolutely anti-American, and the second is flat out traitorous.

The two aren't ethical equivalents but are often intentionally conflated by those who seek to confuse the topic and downplay the egregiousness of the latter above.

Ironically, many if not most of the justifications stated for buying the chinese company's products, are actually better arguments for NOT buying products of chinese companies.

Just an FYI- Ryobi, Milwaukee, Ridgid, Hitachi, Tanaka, and Metabo, are all now one hundred percent owned by chinese corporations.


----------



## Piotr Pakuła (Nov 12, 2022)

the Chinese engine has been slowed down for a reason


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Nov 12, 2022)

Bob Hedgecutter said:


> No mods? So it came with a full wrap?


Sorry Bob , no performance modifications, I had the full wrap waiting for a saw, and it also has an OEM decomp button. ( always change to the German made decomp)
The top handle that came on it was actually very nice, they really got the rubber grip sorted out but I prefer a full wrap.
I haven't even touched the carburetor yet, and its set alittle rich. My expectations were to have to change it out with an OEM carburetor, but so far after 2 tanks no hiccups.


----------



## Vtrombly (Nov 12, 2022)

I'm not really sure that there is a difference ethically. The fact that an American company is willing to outsource to China is enough for me to call it. Take Gibson guitars they are complete crap now the only way that American companies will up the performance of their equipment is if they care about their sales and bring their equipment back to America.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Vtrombly (Nov 12, 2022)

Maintenance supervisor said:


> View attachment 1031686
> View attachment 1031685


Looking good to me. I bet if anything it would be the normal slight issues. Chain tensioner, carb throttle plate. The seventh mount looks slightly chinsyer than the oem I have, but it's hard to tell from the photo it just could be a more polished steel than the darker colored that's on OEM. But overall I'm going to say for one of the best saws they made it's great to be able to get one and have it for firewood. I cant imagine a hobby guy not getting his money's worth out of that.


----------



## bryannewton (Nov 12, 2022)

Maintenance supervisor said:


> View attachment 1031686
> View attachment 1031685


Witch model is that one Sir


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Nov 12, 2022)

bryannewton said:


> Witch model is that one Sir


G288


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Nov 12, 2022)

Vtrombly said:


> Looking good to me. I bet if anything it would be the normal slight issues. Chain tensioner, carb throttle plate. The seventh mount looks slightly chinsyer than the oem I have, but it's hard to tell from the photo it just could be a more polished steel than the darker colored that's on OEM. But overall I'm going to say for one of the best saws they made it's great to be able to get one and have it for firewood. I cant imagine a hobby guy not getting his money's worth out of that.



Honestly I expected some of the issues I had with 372s and the very reliable G660 , but nothing of note. 
I have some spare parts on hand figuring something would be off ,carburetor, tensioner, or on/off switch. 
Carburetor malfunction was always an issue before whether it was incorrectly assembled or had garbage in it, stripped screws from my G372. 
Of course time will tell and I have too many saws for it to be pushed too hard. I have worked my other knock offs on particularly hard days and jobs and even use it in chainsaw class for the students to use. Basically if monetary gain was my goal I would have more than quadrupled my cost of them .


----------



## Vtrombly (Nov 12, 2022)

Maintenance supervisor said:


> Honestly I expected some of the issues I had with 372s and the very reliable G660 , but nothing of note.
> I have some spare parts on hand figuring something would be off ,carburetor, tensioner, or on/off switch.
> Carburetor malfunction was always an issue before whether it was incorrectly assembled or had garbage in it, stripped screws from my G372.
> Of course time will tell and I have too many saws for it to be pushed too hard. I have worked my other knock offs on particularly hard days and jobs and even use it in chainsaw class for the students to use. Basically if monetary gain was my goal I would have more than quadrupled my cost of them .


They are not doing a bad job of putting most together. Allot of what I've come accross is bad quality rubber. I replaced the boot on my 038 with OEM and it's been good ever since. I think for the most part they are good it's the little details if they fix those it will be on par. For the premise of what they are for if you heat with wood and are on a budget you can get one of these or the G660 and do allot of work on big wood for a reasonable cost. I like you have way to many saws to ever run one to death. I usually have a seasonal lineup that I use and select another set for the following year.


----------



## bryannewton (Nov 12, 2022)

Maintenance supervisor said:


> G288


I wanting to by it in a kit and see if I can biuld myself one


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Nov 12, 2022)

bryannewton said:


> I wanting to by it in a kit and see if I can biuld myself one


Ive disassembled a few old American beasts for rebuilding and restoring, it would be AWESOME if you didn't have to spend hours cleaning parts first.


----------



## Mad3400 (Nov 12, 2022)

I heard a lot of Crap about the Chinknesium, so I order a G444 to test it out. I bought just the power head, broke it in, retuned and went to town.

I ran that thing for a bit, pulling a 25" B&C and had zero issues, Nothing broke.

Stock has comparable power to the 440 and did great on fuel.

However, as far as longevity goes, it felt like a cheap piece of Crap and I sold the Powerhead for a $100 more than I bought it for.

That pretty much sums it up.

Mad3400


----------



## Jeekinz (Nov 13, 2022)

FWIW, I have about 12 neighbors on my street in a small village in eastern europe. We all burn wood. Middle of October thru November all you hear are saws. Anyway, they are all Chinese clones, or Russian or whatever and run. The sticker on it does not make it "good or decent".


----------



## kirkdb (Nov 13, 2022)

Bought a Husky 450 Rancher to do a little milling on our Colorado property at 9500ft elevation. Thing wouldn’t run out of the box. Took quite a bit of tweaking and it’s totally under powered at that elevation. Milling softwoods. Meh on the 450. Nice bucking saw though. But honestly not much better than the makita 36v I bought for the wife. That thing rocks as long as you have batteries charged up. Anyhow …

Amex gave me a $200 Amzn gift card to sign up with them. Picked up a Neo Tec 372xp clone for real cheap after the gift card. Came with a damaged crankcase. Little lip of metal at the front bottom of the crankcase. Turned out to be superficial and JB weld turned out to be a perfect color match. 

Neotec sent me a complete new crankcase with piston. Good spare i suppose. Again at 9500ft had trouble tuning. Broke the recoil in the process (used decomp every time I pulled it). Bought an oem recoil and was back up and running. But it still wasn’t running well. Wouldn’t hold an idle and had no power in wood. Ugghh. Brought the saw to AZ for the winter. Replaced the carb with another China (wish I could type “China” the way Trump said China. It always made me laugh). Anyhow new carb and the thing purrs at 800ft elevation. Pulls through wood nicely. Sure it will get better after broken in. Will see how it does at elevation in spring. 

Aside from the damage to the crank, the recoil failure and the carb issue the saw seems like it will kick my 450 ranchers butt .. easily. 

Wish I picked up a real Walbro carb. The new carb is ok but it’s nowhere near perfect. It is a bummer to get a new saw and it doesn’t work out of the box. But I experienced that with the husky. It was temperamental as well. But the neotec like the other China saws is not built as well. Yah those plastics. But that said, for what I have into this saw it’s pretty cool. Can’t wait to mill some logs. I’ve got about 20 or so 20” x 10ft logs waiting for me. 

If I get bored and I won’t but a 660 might be nice to have. I’d love to see a solid comparison between Chinese brands. Is my neotec better quality than the holtzforma? Worse? 

That’s my story


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Nov 13, 2022)

I heard some not so good reviews of a few models ,like the G444. So I avoided them even though I'm more familiar with Stihl design. 
The G372XP I ordered was the 4-1 deal and 3 other guys got saws also ,g255,g366 and g660. My saw was the only one that didn't run ,lol . The screw on the fuel pump side of the carburetor was stripped out and it wouldn't hold pressure. I ordered a used 2165 Jonsered carb rebuilt it and it was good to go. That was over 2 years ago and I've done some other modifications to that saw and it runs much stronger than the stock 372xp now.
I have fixed alot of 455,460,and 465s in the last couple of years and I would definitely take a new knock off over one of these saws.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Nov 13, 2022)

Vtrombly said:


> They are not doing a bad job of putting most together. Allot of what I've come accross is bad quality rubber. I replaced the boot on my 038 with OEM and it's been good ever since. I think for the most part they are good it's the little details if they fix those it will be on par. For the premise of what they are for if you heat with wood and are on a budget you can get one of these or the G660 and do allot of work on big wood for a reasonable cost. I like you have way to many saws to ever run one to death. I usually have a seasonal lineup that I use and select another set for the following year.



My " too many saws" is due to my love of the McCulloch saws. I started out with a ProMac700 and an old 10-10 heating a 2 story farm house. The early 10 series saws don't run for years ,they run for generations!
I pick them out of scrap yards and shop bins for next to nothing and do some simple maintenance work on them to get cutting again.


----------



## Vtrombly (Nov 13, 2022)

Maintenance supervisor said:


> My " too many saws" is due to my love of the McCulloch saws. I started out with a ProMac700 and an old 10-10 heating a 2 story farm house. The early 10 series saws don't run for years ,they run for generations!
> I pick them out of scrap yards and shop bins for next to nothing and do some simple maintenance work on them to get cutting again.


Yup that's how I started in my love for saws when I was 13 we had a storm that took down a ton of trees and it was my job to cut them up. I was given a pro mac 10 10 of my grandfathers and I cut it all up. The saw is here it needs a little work but it's in good shape. Needs a starter pawl and a possible carb kit. It's a good saw never failed to put wood on the truck.


----------



## camel2019 (Nov 13, 2022)

jellyroll said:


> Really liking my RedMax G3800, GZ4000 clone. Made by Panier in china for MTD it is a copy of the redmax. The ryobi, black max and craftsman saws are practically the same with the exception of the ryobi and blackmax requiring 50:1 vs the craftsman requiring 40:1
> View attachment 1023980
> 
> View attachment 1023981


What’s the requiring 50-1 vs 40-1 tune the saw and you can run what you like.


----------



## camel2019 (Nov 13, 2022)

sean donato said:


> Im not saying get a new stihl, I'm saying get something decent. And stihl is a pain to get part for online. Easier to get parts for a husqy. Heck look through the classified adds here and see what guys have up for grabs. It's pretty obvious your going to keep having issues with the saw you have, it's not that its a just a clone, it's a morphed non standard clone. That's the issue. Right now you don't even clim to have interchangeable parts with an actual saw.


The farmertec clones have parts interchangeability with Stihl/husqvarna and their getting better.


----------



## jellyroll (Nov 13, 2022)

camel2019 said:


> What’s the requiring 50-1 vs 40-1 tune the saw and you can run what you like.


I run 32:1. 
4 strokes out of the wood then cleans up in the wood is how i tune.


----------



## sean donato (Nov 14, 2022)

camel2019 said:


> The farmertec clones have parts interchangeability with Stihl/husqvarna and their getting better.


Good for them. We're not talking about straight up clones, or stuff that has readily available parts. We're talking about a morphed pos that, clearly, doesn't work right. All the o. P. E. That's gone through my hands over the years the worst stuff has been kinda clones that are market as a "pro" design. Even if they were decent runners being wanna be copies parts are a pain to find. Get something standard.


----------



## dboyd351 (Dec 6, 2022)

@seandonato
just wondering if you have ever owned or run one? Or is your opinion just based on heresay?
Because I have owned and run one since 2018 and I find i to be a good saw that runs very strong. At a cost of $207 for a Husky 265 clone.
It is advertised as being a direct clone of the Husky with 100% interchangeable parts. But since I have not had to replace any of the parts, I could not say for certain.


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter (Dec 6, 2022)

dboyd351 said:


> @seandonato
> just wondering if you have ever owned or run one? Or is your opinion just based on heresay?
> Because I have owned and run one since 2018 and I find i to be a good saw that runs very strong. At a cost of $207 for a Husky 265 clone.
> It is advertised as being a direct clone of the Husky with 100% interchangeable parts. But since I have not had to replace any of the parts, I could not say for certain.



Husqvarna never made a 265 though.  
For a casual user- these things run a chain around a bar and put some wood on a trailer- but generally they do not do it as well nor for as long as the original models they are copied off.
100% interchangeable if you have a big enough hammer- interchangable fit is less than idea if you try to put some cheaper Chinese parts onto genuine saws.
And, yes- I built one, have owned a few and repair a heck of a lot more.


----------



## Burning man (Dec 6, 2022)

dboyd351 said:


> @seandonato
> just wondering if you have ever owned or run one? Or is your opinion just based on heresay?
> Because I have owned and run one since 2018 and I find i to be a good saw that runs very strong. At a cost of $207 for a Husky 265 clone.
> It is advertised as being a direct clone of the Husky with 100% interchangeable parts. But since I have not had to replace any of the parts, I could not say for certain.



Some like mine had misaligned oil pumps because the casting mold for the case was messed up , mine had a smaller spark plug hole, and the decomp hole threads that had a tiny straight line cut that caused an air leak. I tossed the cylinder, fixed the oil pump, and replaced the carburetor to make it a semi decent saw that now actually runs good.


----------



## xraydaniel (Dec 6, 2022)

awful knawful said:


> John cutter top handle has been flawless. Probably 20 tanks through it. I'm quite impressed, even though it tried to kill me.
> View attachment 930166
> View attachment 930170


Is your name Jon?


----------



## xraydaniel (Dec 7, 2022)

Just bought this piece of ****. I’ll let you know if it becomes a polished turd. I’ll probably muff mod it, port’n’polish it, and then put a dildo muffler on it.



NEO-TEC 12'' Top Handle Gas Chainsaw,2-Stroke 25.4cc Portable Chain Saws for Trees Gas Powered Wood Cutting https://a.co/d/cfSlioR


----------



## xraydaniel (Dec 7, 2022)

Bubster said:


> I have been watching these saws for the last few years on Ebay and have often wondered about them.A 62 cc saw for $129 is tempting.Just out of curiosity though,how much better is a Holzforma clone saw versus a $129 Coocheer or some similiar off brand .I doubt I ever buy either,because that $129 would buy me enough fuel mix and a couple chains to run my good saws for a year.


Coocheer? Lol

I gotta check this brand out.


----------



## Burning man (Dec 7, 2022)

Burning man said:


> Some like mine had misaligned oil pumps because the casting mold for the case was messed up , mine had a smaller spark plug hole, and the decomp hole threads that had a tiny straight line cut that caused an air leak. I tossed the cylinder, fixed the oil pump, and replaced the carburetor to make it a semi decent saw that now actually runs good...at times.


Every other saw I own from the Tanaka 5601 to the weird 78cc Chinese reed valve saw works way better, even my McCulloch 3214 is better than that saw.


----------



## Bubster (Dec 7, 2022)

xraydaniel said:


> Coocheer? Lol
> 
> I gotta check this brand out.


It is a real brand I'm afraid. Amazon has them. But I would rather cheer the cooch.


----------



## Burning man (Dec 7, 2022)

Bubster said:


> It is a real brand I'm afraid. Amazon has them. But I would rather cheer the cooch.


Anytime I see the word cooche my mind goes somewhere else and for some reason Charo comes to mind.


----------



## Mr-Greg58 (Dec 17, 2022)

I like a lot of people noticed all of the Chinese saws on ebay and amazon, I've been building motorized bicycles using Chinese kits for over 11 years so I know the quality of the parts can be questionable. So I set out to find the lowest price saw I could find, I ended up on ebay buying what was advertised as a 62cc saw for $76. When I checked the bore I found it to be a 52cc saw, I complained to the seller and they refunded me $12, so I have a $64 dollar chainsaw. I've cut with it some for 3 years now and here's what I've learned, nothing on this saw is tight, check every screw and use removable thread locker. The coil on mine came loose, after a couple of longer screws and thread locker it's still alive. It cuts pretty good, it's not a Stihl, Husqvarna or even close but will handle light to medium trees with no problems.


----------



## xraydaniel (Dec 17, 2022)

First startup on this little piece of crap. 25cc and takes 25:1 mix. Idles great and runs wot fine right out of the box. I’m just letting it idle for 5 mins before a cut and will report back with some usage on my wood lot.


----------



## Sierra_rider (Dec 17, 2022)

Just picked this 543xp clone up, a couple of coworkers had good luck with a couple of Farmertec 440s I helped them build(I did have to do some machine work to the cylinders and put a chamfer on the port edges,) so I figured I couldn't go wrong with this. The plan is to throw it on the front of the dirt bike, for times when one of my top handles is going to be too small.

The verdict so far...it starts and kinda runs. Metering rod was way out of adjustment on the carb, even after fixing that, it still runs like doo doo. Feels like a timing issue, the way it pops in the cut. I could just send it back, but I'm going to do a tear down on it anyway, so I'll try to get it right. If it's not catastrophically a piece of crap, I'll do some port and machine work on it, in order to pick up some grunt.

In case any of the haters pop up, while a genuine 543xp would've been the turnkey option, I'm not spending $600 on one just for it to bounce around on the front of my dirtbike. I feel bad enough doing that with my 2511 or my 201tcm. My 2511 gets abused harder on trail cutting days than it does on the average day of tree climbing.


----------



## Sierra_rider (Dec 17, 2022)

Maintenance supervisor said:


> I heard some not so good reviews of a few models ,like the G444. So I avoided them even though I'm more familiar with Stihl design.
> The G372XP I ordered was the 4-1 deal and 3 other guys got saws also ,g255,g366 and g660. My saw was the only one that didn't run ,lol . The screw on the fuel pump side of the carburetor was stripped out and it wouldn't hold pressure. I ordered a used 2165 Jonsered carb rebuilt it and it was good to go. That was over 2 years ago and I've done some other modifications to that saw and it runs much stronger than the stock 372xp now.
> I have fixed alot of 455,460,and 465s in the last couple of years and I would definitely take a new knock off over one of these saws.



I helped a couple of coworkers/friends with the FT kit 440s they built. The only real knock I had against them, was the crappy chain tensioners and the cylinders. The chrome itself was really nice(actually stronger than Hyway IMO,) but the ports were really rough and the squish band was horrid. I was actually concerned about them hanging a ring if I didn't clean up the ports. 

IIRC, the squish was ungodly loose, like nearly .060". Cleaned up the squish bands on them and brought them down to .025".


----------



## xraydaniel (Dec 17, 2022)

Sierra_rider said:


> Just picked this 543xp clone up, a couple of coworkers had good luck with a couple of Farmertec 440s I helped them build(I did have to do some machine work to the cylinders and put a chamfer on the port edges,) so I figured I couldn't go wrong with this. The plan is to throw it on the front of the dirt bike, for times when one of my top handles is going to be too small.
> 
> The verdict so far...it starts and kinda runs. Metering rod was way out of adjustment on the carb, even after fixing that, it still runs like doo doo. Feels like a timing issue, the way it pops in the cut. I could just send it back, but I'm going to do a tear down on it anyway, so I'll try to get it right. If it's not catastrophically a piece of crap, I'll do some port and machine work on it, in order to pick up some grunt.
> 
> In case any of the haters pop up, while a genuine 543xp would've been the turnkey option, I'm not spending $600 on one just for it to bounce around on the front of my dirtbike. I feel bad enough doing that with my 2511 or my 201tcm. My 2511 gets abused harder on trail cutting days than it does on the average day of tree climbing.


I should send you this little neotec to shore up


----------



## dboyd351 (Dec 17, 2022)

xraydaniel said:


> First startup on this little piece of crap. 25cc and takes 25:1 mix. Idles great and runs wot fine right out of the box. I’m just letting it idle for 5 mins before a cut and will report back,


just wondering what is gained by calling it a "little piece of crap" before you have the slightest clue whether it is any good or not?


----------



## xraydaniel (Dec 17, 2022)

dboyd351 said:


> just wondering what is gained by calling it a "little piece of crap" before you have the slightest clue whether it is any good or not?


Not much if anything but it did get a rise out of you I guess.


----------



## dboyd351 (Dec 18, 2022)

merry christmas


----------



## xraydaniel (Dec 18, 2022)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!


----------



## Burning man (Dec 18, 2022)

Sierra_rider said:


> Just picked this 543xp clone up, a couple of coworkers had good luck with a couple of Farmertec 440s I helped them build(I did have to do some machine work to the cylinders and put a chamfer on the port edges,) so I figured I couldn't go wrong with this. The plan is to throw it on the front of the dirt bike, for times when one of my top handles is going to be too small.
> 
> The verdict so far...it starts and kinda runs. Metering rod was way out of adjustment on the carb, even after fixing that, it still runs like doo doo. Feels like a timing issue, the way it pops in the cut. I could just send it back, but I'm going to do a tear down on it anyway, so I'll try to get it right. If it's not catastrophically a piece of crap, I'll do some port and machine work on it, in order to pick up some grunt.
> 
> In case any of the haters pop up, while a genuine 543xp would've been the turnkey option, I'm not spending $600 on one just for it to bounce around on the front of my dirtbike. I feel bad enough doing that with my 2511 or my 201tcm. My 2511 gets abused harder on trail cutting days than it does on the average day of tree climbing.



Now I'm buying another saw.


----------



## Finn1 (Dec 18, 2022)

I bought a Chinese made RY10532 Reman when they were a hot topic here a number of years ago. They were going for around $100 at the time, and all seemed to have a fuel hose that was either too long or too short, I don’t remember which, inhibiting fuel pickup. An easy fix.

I’ve been using that little 40 cc saw off and on for a long time with nothing but a new bar and a bunch of chains. Recently the oiler quit functioning so I figured the gig was up, as no parts would be available. Did a search here and found out the same oiler is still used on a number of current Homelite clones. Sure enough, $15 or less and I have a functional oiler.

that brings my operating cost to about $6.00/year, and it out it’s my little Stihl MS170. I think the build tag said 2002, or therab.

I doubt I will ever buy another Chinese saw, as I have enough Stihl and Husqvarna saws to last the rest of my lifetime, though.


----------



## xraydaniel (Dec 18, 2022)

Okay the “little ripper” is a pretty nice top handle. Took it out for a few hours on my woodlot in low 30’s weather. While not a piece of crap imho now I will reserve that moniker for the future if she offends me.

Did a great job pulling through hardwoods like beech, oak, and maple up to 8”. I need to tune for the weather and wood but didn’t bring my tools. This thing is lightweight and very easy to carry long distances which was my purpose with this saw. One handed, though frowned upon, works really well working on branches to the top of a downed tree. Chain is loose as expected after putting her through those cuts today. Mixed with 89 and Castrol 2T for the first tank now empty. The saw chain is great. Makes good sized chips.


Now I wanna spring for the 8105 105cc because why not? With deglobalization I don’t see opportunities like this much longer. The 42” bar combos are now oos unfortunately.


----------



## serdie (Dec 18, 2022)

Finn1 said:


> I bought a Chinese made RY10532 Reman when they were a hot topic here a number of years ago. They were going for around $100 at the time, and all seemed to have a fuel hose that was either too long or too short, I don’t remember which, inhibiting fuel pickup. An easy fix.
> 
> I’ve been using that little 40 cc saw off and on for a long time with nothing but a new bar and a bunch of chains. Recently the oiler quit functioning so I figured the gig was up, as no parts would be available. Did a search here and found out the same oiler is still used on a number of current Homelite clones. Sure enough, $15 or less and I have a functional oiler.
> 
> ...


I have 2 BLUE Husqvarnas and a fake blue 025 Stihl. The 025 is running strong after 3 years no issues. The g288 got a big bore kit with a pop up or domed piston as the chrome bore was crap in it. It’s been cutting for 2 years now no more problems for less than $400. The G372 is my favorite. It ran great out of the box. But I’m always about cubes. Put a highway 52 mm kit that I ported on it and a domed piston. 3 years of hard use and still going strong. I take good care of my saws, my macs I bought new 30 + years ago and still running great. The Chinese stuff gets better and better at a third the price.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Dec 18, 2022)

serdie said:


> I have 2 BLUE Husqvarnas and a fake blue 025 Stihl. The 025 is running strong after 3 years no issues. The g288 got a big bore kit with a pop up or domed piston as the chrome bore was crap in it. It’s been cutting for 2 years now no more problems for less than $400. The G372 is my favorite. It ran great out of the box. But I’m always about cubes. Put a highway 52 mm kit that I ported on it and a domed piston. 3 years of hard use and still going strong. I take good care of my saws, my macs I bought new 30 + years ago and still running great. The Chinese stuff gets better and better at a third the price.


Were did you get a big bore kit for your 288? I couldn't find one.


----------



## serdie (Dec 18, 2022)

Maintenance supervisor said:


> Were did you get a big bore kit for your 288? I couldn't find one.


Error on my part I got one for my 385. The 288 just got a domed piston and lt and did a base gasket delete, also a muffler mod. It’ll handle a 32” bar just fine. 


Maintenance supervisor said:


> Were did you get a big bore kit for your 288? I couldn't find one.


----------



## Jeekinz (Dec 18, 2022)

I've seen these saws for sale unassembled. I think some blame for loose hardware, etc could be on the retailer, not the manufacturer.


----------



## serdie (Dec 18, 2022)

Jeekinz said:


> I've seen these saws for sale unassembled. I think some blame for loose hardware, etc could be on the retailer, not the manufacturer.


I bought all of mine assembled. New in box I put on the felling spikes, full wrap handles, bars and chains. The engines themselves didn’t have any loose fasteners. Got em from Wagners


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Dec 18, 2022)

Earthquake. $25 eBay purchase some years back. Fuel and oil leaks…fairly easy fixes. Muffler was a big joke so cut it apart, gutted it rewelded…huge improvement.
gave it to a friend who owned a hi Sierra resort to play with. It died half way through the season.
o well…out $25 

had a clone 660 to fix…turned out to be the intake boot…crappy…really crap plastic boot, ripped.
replaced with OE part. All good, customer happy


----------



## Mac Guy 81 (Dec 20, 2022)

Does anyone have any experience with this particular NEO-TEC saw? Is it any good at all? At this price point, it seems to be too good to be true. I know the Chinese saws are intended to be inexpensive, but THIS inexpensive?


----------



## bryannewton (Dec 20, 2022)

Mac Guy 81 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with this particular NEO-TEC saw? Is it any good at all? At this price point, it seems to be too good to be true. I know the Chinese saws are intended to be inexpensive, but THIS inexpensive?
> 
> 
> 
> No but I Have a 660 NEO-TEC clone I like so far


----------



## NSEric (Dec 20, 2022)

Mac Guy 81 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with this particular NEO-TEC saw? Is it any good at all? At this price point, it seems to be too good to be true. I know the Chinese saws are intended to be inexpensive, but THIS inexpensive?


I dont have that exact saw but have its twin that's a few years old.
They're 54cc not 62. If it's issue free they're a solid saw.
I think they'd sell better and have a better reputation if they were honest about exactly what that saw is. It's a good running 50cc saw with a 16 inch bar, it's slow as a 60cc saw with a 20, because it's not 60cc.


----------



## Piotr Pakuła (Dec 20, 2022)

cheap, it's for $ 10-15  they were 100 each, but I see inflation chased them


----------



## sawfarmer (Dec 20, 2022)

Pythagorus said:


> On the comments about Chinese junk and the 'sell-out my country' (I'm not a Trump supporter by the way...very much the contrary) and 'sell out my workforce' ...would you have seen 'over there' that a very competent Real Property agent was sacked
> just recently, in Australia for saying he preferred Australian made, in buying, to Chinese. 14 or 14 Chinese made a complaint. The sanctimonious hypocrites of 'anti-discrimination' saw him 'on his bike'. You can learn more about the Australian involvement in the World Domination conspiracy along with China here "4 Corners "Degrees of Deception". Recently the Victorian premier tried to sell Vic out to China....Do you know the real history behind the American war of independence (Central Banker revenge) ...of Civil war...of Jekkyl Isrland ...of WW1 and WW1...of world-wide turmoil. USA gives appalling example to these places...Only by changing immensely to being a Nation of thoroughly good example and morality can US overcome the present Chinese threat.
> On the 'stand up for yourself' aspect...Chinese saws and components may be great, or some may think so, knowing no better unlike us older Engineers and Tradesment but I say...forget price..as soon as you see "RPC' on the tool put it down. I know it's hard to find replacements these days but if you just 'buy American made' your people may be inspired to 'tool-up' agai


----------



## dboyd351 (Dec 20, 2022)

So WTF does this last political rant by sawfarmer/pythagoris have to do with whether or not it is a decent saw?

Can't the moderators delete/ban this kind of non-productive crap?


----------



## xraydaniel (Dec 20, 2022)

Mac Guy 81 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with this particular NEO-TEC saw? Is it any good at all? At this price point, it seems to be too good to be true. I know the Chinese saws are intended to be inexpensive, but THIS inexpensive?


Same price as the nsc-2500 I bought. I like that saw more and more.

I just bought the NS892BV with a 36” bar/chain. Should be seeing it before Xmas. It appears as if Neo-tec is trying to raise the bar on their lawn equipment compared to others. What’s with the 25:1 ratio though?



I still have a Chicago 13hp generator from 2005 that is still in immaculate condition and starts everytime. I find that thing to be very well made and with the 20% coupon back then it was a steal.

Spec sheet:
Description​About this item​
【PRO Commercial 99 CC Gas Chain Saw】If you cut multiple full cords of wood annually this NS892BV chainsaw gas powered is your best choice. 3.9 kw power save your 20% time approximately than using small power chainsaw when cutting log of same wood. The lighter weight of 22 pounds does not make you feel tired even if work for a long time.
【Upgraded Design】This chainsaw is designed with 56 mm large diameter cylinder made by Taiwan Hyway, Japanese carburetor and NGK spark plug,ignition coil made by Italy,magnesium alloy crankcase, crankshaft, PRO flow techilogy air filter and starting handle,which makes the NS892BV chainsaw run with strong power and long service life.
【Easy And Convenient 】99 CC full crank & excellent 2-cycle stroke air-cooled engine make this heavy duty chainsaw cuts fast like a knife through butter. Anti-vibration system, responsive brake system and solid Handle help the chainsaw set up easy and run smooth, also has none issues of the balance for cutting log of big trees.
【Ideal for Tree Pruning And Firewood Cutting】This NEOTEC Chainsaw Bar that NS892BV equipped with has heavy build quality. By adopting one solid piece of steel shaped technology, the bar has the characteristic of high intensity and durability. Also fit for 24", 25",28'',36'',42'' guide bar, 3/8" chain pitch, 0.063" chain gauge. Additionally, all OEM part of our NS892BV chainsaws are fit for MS660 066.
【Customer Service】 Every NEO-TEC chainsaw have passed strict inspection before sending to the customers. 6 month replacement motor part with no addtional cost. Our professional customer service stand ready to serve you.


----------



## xraydaniel (Dec 28, 2022)

Here’s the NS-892BV just put together with the 36” solid bar


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Dec 28, 2022)

Still a beast for 350 shipped G395xp from Farmertec


----------



## sean donato (Dec 28, 2022)

dboyd351 said:


> @seandonato
> just wondering if you have ever owned or run one? Or is your opinion just based on heresay?
> Because I have owned and run one since 2018 and I find i to be a good saw that runs very strong. At a cost of $207 for a Husky 265 clone.
> It is advertised as being a direct clone of the Husky with 100% interchangeable parts. But since I have not had to replace any of the parts, I could not say for certain.


Owned, operated, fixed, and disposed of many clone saws. I have never had one that was as good as the original, especially in reference to a zenoah clones. The old stihls and husqys are as basic of a design as it gets and they still can't make a copy that's as good as the original. Weather it's power or part longevity. Husqy didn't make a 265 that I know of so no idea what it would be compatible with. I understand why people gravitate to the copies, they are cheap.


----------



## xraydaniel (Dec 28, 2022)

Not a fan of not having a primer bulb on this neotec. Full choke and adjusted the carb to idle and cut very well but having to push down that decompression valve and not getting enough gas to the engine is a pain even when warmed up. I’ve heard some get rid of those buttons. Even when the valve is pushed in it is tough to get a good pull.


----------



## sean donato (Dec 28, 2022)

Its a purge bulb, it sucks fuel through the carb and purges the air out. It has nothing to do with fuel delivery beyond that feature. The usual suspects needs looked at for poor fuel delivery.


----------



## barebunns (Dec 28, 2022)

awful knawful said:


> John cutter top handle has been flawless. Probably 20 tanks through it. I'm quite impressed, even though it tried to kill me.
> View attachment 930166
> View attachment 930170


wow


----------



## bryannewton (Dec 28, 2022)

I just got a Farmertec 288 kit saw in and the parts look pretty decent but this will be my first saw assembly


----------



## xraydaniel (Dec 28, 2022)

sean donato said:


> Its a purge bulb, it sucks fuel through the carb and purges the air out. It has nothing to do with fuel delivery beyond that feature. The usual suspects needs looked at for poor fuel delivery.


Thanks. The cylinder and exhaust port don’t look the prettiest after an endoscope check. It was a bit flooded but having never gotten the “pop” after trying it without choke warm after running it for 15 mins and then on full choke I was a little confused why. I don’t have this issue with my 620p.

I will say it took a damned long time to get this thing started after the first fuel fill. After adjusting the needles it ran quite well.

Compression is too high not because of carbon of course but mostly due to the poorly machined piston and cylinder as I did see some minor scratches.

Here’s the first run


----------



## xraydaniel (Dec 29, 2022)

So here’s the rub.

With any forceful pull of the starter cord the decompression valve automatically pops back up. I am under the assumption this is a failure as the decomp valve should only reset when combustion happens.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Dec 29, 2022)

xraydaniel said:


> So here’s the rub.
> 
> With any forceful pull of the starter cord the decompression valve automatically pops back up. I am under the assumption this is a failure as the decomp valve should only reset when combustion happens.


Toss those afm decomps before they take out your whole top end. 


IMHO use a OEM husky decomp. 2nd OEM stihl one. 3rd plug if you can do it. But that will break those afm pulleys quickly.


----------



## xraydaniel (Dec 29, 2022)

RedneckChainsawRepair said:


> Toss those afm decomps before they take out your whole top end.
> 
> 
> IMHO use a OEM husky decomp. 2nd OEM stihl one. 3rd plug if you can do it. But that will break those afm pulleys quickly.
> ...


Yeah, a plug would do my shoulder in really fast! Not trying to injure myself. I already have a good sized blister from yesterday.


----------



## Czed (Dec 29, 2022)

This is the 4th one of these top handle bat country saws I've bought
I'd buy one and my friends or neighbors had to have them.



This one I've had since June my atv saw
I loaned it to my brother
He likes to run it with the chainbrake engaged for some reason
All are still running fine and more importantly I haven't had to work on any of them 
The walmart had clearance chains that trilink crap for like 3.00 each so I have 10 chains now 

Still running a few chusky 372s 
I bought a almost 5 years ago 
Some with 268 popups
I've loaned 3 out to family to run 
One coil went bad in 4 saws
And I replaced the fuel and impulse lines they didn't last long with ethanol.
I can't really complain about the one's I've bought they've paid for themselves over the year's
Of course they used to be 200.00 shipped don't know what they cost now.
That top handle is 88.00 on amazon now.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Dec 29, 2022)

xraydaniel said:


> Yeah, a plug would do my shoulder in really fast! Not trying to injure myself. I already have a good sized blister from yesterday.



Take your decomp out and look how the stihl are made. Nothing stopping that from falling in when it does come apart.

Pro older husky dont do like that and the afm leaking and breaking afm decomps may work for some. But for me 20-25 worth it for husky decomps.


----------



## xraydaniel (Dec 29, 2022)

RedneckChainsawRepair said:


> Take your decomp out and look how the stihl are made. Nothing stopping that from falling in when it does come apart. Pro older husky dont do like that and the afm leaking and breaking afm decomps may work for some. But for me 20-25 worth it for husky decomps.


What size or model husky decomp? This saw is a ms660 clone…


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Dec 29, 2022)

xraydaniel said:


> What size or model husky decomp? This saw is a ms660 clone…



3 or 4 numbers that been superceded. Just make sure OEM one. 503665501 very common used in lot of huskys.

Afm ones on the G888 were even worse about popping early.


----------



## xraydaniel (Dec 29, 2022)

RedneckChainsawRepair said:


> 3 or 4 numbers that been superceded. Just make sure OEM one. 503665501 very common used in lot of huskys.
> 
> Afm ones on the G888 were even worse about popping early.
> 
> View attachment 1044611


Picked up the Sten version as that seems to be the genuine oem replacement.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Dec 29, 2022)

xraydaniel said:


> Picked up the Sten version as that seems to be the genuine oem replacement.


Stens is afm supplier. GL as you might still be in same boat your were in.


----------



## xraydaniel (Dec 29, 2022)

RedneckChainsawRepair said:


> Stens is afm supplier. GL as you might still be in same boat your were in.


Changed order and found the right one


----------



## weimedog (Dec 29, 2022)

I've had mixed bag experiences over the years. From detail issues on the 660 clones to out right catastrophic failures on the 372 based clones. Understand those were in testing with 24-7 pro logging environments. Maybe not a "fair" eval as most would never put as much time on a hobby saw period as was put on those 372 test cases. Still the OEM versions run in the same crew lasted years vs. months. To this point only the tweaked 660's stood the test of time HTSS style. Now cautiously optimistic about the g395 I've run this year. Last year I put a Husqvarna 565 thru the paces and it's solid... another saw that will last for years and I will prolly hand down to my kids and grand kids. Retired it and put the g395 to work, after some initial issues....it's been more solid to this point than any of the other clone saws I've actually put to work. A few residential tree removal's and 2 and 1/2 triaxle loads ( approx. 10,000 board ft, the rest was a mix of 562 & 394 OEM ) of timber later it's running better than ever. And as usual documented the experience from the rocky beginning to the successful conclusion on the year on my YouTube channel. SO all out there to see.....raw. IT's Being retired now for a series on surviving Autotunes w/o Husqvarna dealers. Starting with a 572 junk pile build


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Dec 29, 2022)

weimedog said:


> I've had mixed bag experiences over the years. From detail issues on the 660 clones to out right catastrophic failures on the 372 based clones. Understand those were in testing with 24-7 pro logging environments. Maybe not a "fair" eval as most would never put as much time on a hobby saw period as was put on those 372 test cases. Still the OEM versions run in the same crew lasted years vs. months. To this point only the tweaked 660's stood the test of time HTSS style. Now cautiously optimistic about the g395 I've run this year. Last year I put a Husqvarna 565 thru the paces and it's solid... another saw that will last for years and I will prolly hand down to my kids and grand kids. Retired it and put the g395 to work, after some initial issues....it's been more solid to this point than any of the other clone saws I've actually put to work. A few residential tree removal's and 2 and 1/2 triaxle loads ( approx. 10,000 board ft, the rest was a mix of 562 & 394 OEM ) of timber later it's running better than ever. And as usual documented the experience from the rocky beginning to the successful conclusion on the year on my YouTube channel. SO all out there to see.....raw. IT's Being retired now for a series on surviving Autotunes w/o Husqvarna dealers. Starting with a 572 junk pile build



Plus you thinking like do. I like having a selection to chose from. Not the same old stuff we seen 10 years back still being regurgitated by nt. Why I buy the Farmertec ones for their selection.

G288 G395 G888 G260 G444 G466 G111T G366 are just a few that stick out I am glad FT offered that others havent even got out yet.

Bet we see the G3120 come spring.


----------



## Captain Bruce (Dec 29, 2022)

bryannewton said:


> I just got a Farmertec 288 kit saw in and the parts look pretty decent but this will be my first saw assembly


TOTAL junk. I ran mine out of the box, like any other brand saw. By days end, I had chop suey. The complete lack of QC, means we buy garbage with sloppy seals, and out of spec crank bearings. Sent it back, and left Negative Feedback. You get what you pay for, in America, and its not made from chinesium.....


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Dec 29, 2022)

I had pretty good luck with mine out of the box. I feel like I could easily get more out of it but it cuts decent on the first tank.


----------



## Gabriel1982 (Dec 29, 2022)

Stihl99 said:


> What a topic to even think about let alone consider buying a china saw.
> Folks knowing they are buying ripped off and cloned saws are the ones that would sell out friends and family.


Giving ca$h/financial power to chinese thiefs(copy rights,anyone?!) is the worse part! Of course cheap copied chainsaws while IN YOUR hands may fail in one way or another AND hurt you badly... Suddenly that "cheap saw" has turned into an expensive hospital problem while "THEY"/chinese thiefs copy dudes, have even more cash to build even more badly made chainsaws! 
Why people buy them?! Never going to know/find out... 
But with time and enough stupid customers the chinese copies MIGHT destroy/bankrupt big companies that design and build quality chainsaws! 
And you'll be stuck with shity chinese products FOREVER! that should be "fun"...


----------



## JPCalifornia (Dec 29, 2022)

Chainsaw or no chainsaw, China sucks!


----------



## bryannewton (Dec 29, 2022)

JPCalifornia said:


> Chainsaw or no chainsaw, China sucks!


I agree


----------



## bryannewton (Dec 29, 2022)

Even name brand saws have parts from China in them so are they crap too


----------



## Bob_w (Dec 29, 2022)

Bubster said:


> I have been watching these saws for the last few years on Ebay and have often wondered about them.A 62 cc saw for $129 is tempting.Just out of curiosity though,how much better is a Holzforma clone saw versus a $129 Coocheer or some similiar off brand .I doubt I ever buy either,because that $129 would buy me enough fuel mix and a couple chains to run my good saws for a year.


Chichanic took a big and cheap Coocheer apart, quite an eye opening video.


----------

